# Drum and Bass



## dynospec (Apr 12, 2014)

Any dnb heads out there? Heres some fantastic mixes, give em a listen if youre into bassy music

https://soundcloud.com/andyc_ram/andy-c-live-at-ultra-festival
https://soundcloud.com/camokrooked/c-k-live-set-2012-free
https://soundcloud.com/evolintent/sets/mixsets


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2014)

can't listen to any of those links without a sound cloud account unfortunately m8..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn , Ill find some alternate links 

http://www.mixcloud.com/FreeLivesets/andy-c-live-at-ultra-music-festival-day-1-wmc-2014-miami-28-mar-2014/
http://www.mixcloud.com/ukfmusic/ukf-music-podcast-18-camo-krooked-in-the-mix/
http://doandroidsdance.com/audio/evol-intent-halloween-2013-mix/

Heres a few of my favorite dnb tunes


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2014)

those songs are alright, i like my dnb more on the darker side of things.. the darker, the better imvho..


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> those songs are alright, i like my dnb more on the darker side of things.. the darker, the better imvho..


racerboy likes his DnB so dark, just hearing it will make you go blind...


Wrong thread?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> racerboy likes his DnB so dark, just hearing it will make you go blind...
> 
> 
> Wrong thread?


 lol, hey, i'm not complaining meta.


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ill throw down some Dara,Tech Itch,Dieselboy,and other stuff like that


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha, dieselboy played in my home town friday hes always fun to see! theres a massive dnb show or two each week! Good to see theres some junglists here!














These guys are top notch :


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

i'm a big dieselboy fan, that man lays it down for sure.. i haven't been to a party in years now though.. josh wink isn't too bad, but he plays some pretty minimalist stuff atm i'm not really into..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

He slays it every time! Never heard of Josh Wink Ill have to check him out. The people that throw the dnb parties are awesome here, upbeats free the other week, loxy in a couple more for free aswell!
.
This is the big one this summer! Last year was unreal, Noisia and TC were nuts! Im STOKED to see friction and hype, been a while. Chrissy Chris should be dope too!
https://www.facebook.com/events/268148083360694/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

dynospec said:


> He slays it every time! Never heard of Josh Wink Ill have to check him out. The people that throw the dnb parties are awesome here, upbeats free the other week, loxy in a couple more for free aswell!
> .
> This is the big one this summer! Last year was unreal, Noisia and TC were nuts! Im STOKED to see friction and hype, been a while. Chrissy Chris should be dope too!
> https://www.facebook.com/events/268148083360694/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


 wink was from the philly area, with nigel richards and carl cox.. back the mid 90s into the early naughts they had 611 records in philly that was the hub of edm in the area..
when i first got into edm, it was mostly hard core djs like lenny mutha fucking d, and industrial strength records, gabber house was big.. rotterdam records.. then jungle came out and about. loved a lot of early jungle.. not into house at all though..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Right on! old school jungle was so raw! Have you given any deep house a shot? I recently started getting into it when I saw skream play a deep house set. Ever go to any of those badass warehouse raves with everyone geeked outta there mind on ecstasy just loving the vibe? haha good ol days 

I was never too big on hardcore/hardstyle actually I used to hate electronic music till I heard some dnb arena mix from late 90s withe pete tong chiming in every so often haha. Then I was clueless until I heard some grimey garage stuff/early dubstep and got really into breaks/jungle. and of course dubstep, but the deeper stuff like truth, skream, hatcha, salva those dudes. Finally got some tables a few years back and just immersed myself in bass music!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

there's a lot of dubstep i'm not too crazy about.. idk, there's a lot of good stuff, don't get me wrong, but over all, i'd say i like jungle way more then dubstep though..
and lol, omg, in philly, back in the very early 90s before the scene got really big, they'd have like techno night at a few gay clubs in the area.. well, i was at some club with a few friends, and it ended, so we all ended up at the gay club thinking maybe it'd be our night.. well, naturally it wasn't, lol, but i was with this chick i wanted, so in i went.. it was mainly all gay black men, and the music was that deep house stuff.. i just don't like the vocal samplings used in most house.. the beats and all are good, i just can't get into the sampling they tend to use in like 99% of house.. plus, it seems most house lakes the wobble and drop that i love in good jungle or dnb that i absolutely love..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

lacks, not lakes, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

and oh yeah, my first hand full raves, you'd get a flyer, and all it'd have was a number on it, you'd have to call, then they'd give another number, you'd have to call like 3 or 4 of them, lol, and only at the last minute would they give you the addy for the party..
we'd pull up, and it'd be in a real industrial part of town, dead quiet at night, then you'd just see a big ass line of people standing outside of an empty warehouse. finally get inside, and everyone would be blowing their whistles and shit.. e was just barely getting onto the scene even, it was a lot of lsd for the first year or two before i finally tried my first e probably in like 93 or so, i candy flipped my first time and i was hooked, lol.. man, lot's of good memories for sure..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha thats awesome! they never threw any really underground parties like that in calgary, at least not when I was getting into the scene but I always hear those stories and wish I coulda been to some of those they sounded like alot of fun! acid and raves go together so well, acid is probably one of my favorite drugs. I used to do so much when I was selling some bomb liquid, those parties garunteed good sales! I totally agree about dnb being better than dub, theres just more good dnb than good dub, dnbs so much older. Haha we all make the mistake of chasing some hot girl to a gay club every once in awhile thinking itll pay off big time. That musta been funny though a bunch of sweaty gay black dudes rocking out to house. lmao. Theres some really nice deep house coming out now thats not filled with so many samples, ill post some/pm when i get to my main comp if ya want. I had the nickname mr wobbles for a long time haha, made me think of this


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

my life is pretty boring now, i have to admit, i'm 42, feel like i'm about 60 or so some days, lol, but man, i have to admit, i really had tons of fun in my 20's.. i wouldn't do much of anything different, other then going out even more then i did, which would be pretty hard to do, but still.. had a blast back then for sure.. 
got lots of killer stories, and feel like i didn't miss out on much ..

hey, do you know any good dnb that has an mc with it?? i used to go to this club in the later 90s, and they'd always have an mc going along with the dnb, and i absolutely loved it, but can never find anything good searching around on boobtube.. just thought i'd ask as you seem to know what's up..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Only way to live man! The festivals they have here are so amazing I couldnt imagine not going to them after attending a few!

Theres a few prime dnb mcs i know of, Harry shotta, MC Skibadee, dynamite mc, IC3, Rebel MC (Congo Natty) Those are the best ones off the top of my head dizzee rascal sometimes does some dope stuff not always dnb though














Good dnb mc's can make it so much more fun!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

exactly what i was looking for, book marked, thanks. , wish we still had the rep system though..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha glad to help out a fellow junglist! I just started posting here, only saw the rep system for a day or two so im unfamiliar with it


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2014)

dynospec said:


> Haha glad to help out a fellow junglist! I just started posting here, only saw the rep system for a day or two so im unfamiliar with it


 damn you cocker, lol, i was looking for that video a half an hour ago, and about 5 posts ago.. nice find, love that video..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha I wish I had that shirt, its a good movie to get baked and watch "I SAID NICE ONE BRUV!"














Spors got some great dnb, I hope he grows out of the feed me thing


----------



## KLITE (Apr 27, 2014)

I like http://www.krisisdnb.com/
pretty good shows on at times, just people from their rooms broadcasting their sets. A lot of obscure stuff late at night for those insomnacs and a lot of classics played.
http://app.krisisdnb.com/player/vplayer.php?title=20.04.2014 - Shawshank Sessionz&name=http://cds.krisisdnb.com/vod/flv/Shawshank-Sun_Apr_20_193026_2014.mp4
This guys pretty good.


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

A weird tune:


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

A couple of old friends who are producers, if you like your jumpup:





This very first tune of this mix is a top remix:


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

That first one had some dope wobbles, the jumpup tune is banging! Ill have to give that mix a listen, Im pretty much into every style of DnB just depends on the mood

Dunno if it will let you listen to this without a soundcloud but this tune is off the hook

https://soundcloud.com/cyantific/ice-cream-vanilla-mix-friction-bbc-radio-1


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://ukbassradio.com/
dont know if you know about this..
check out bassline smith.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

dyno..how old are you?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

im guessing 30? you know about ed rush and optical..


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

That ed rush tune was pretty tits. That mutated gash tune is fucking top on mandy. Pretty sick tune that!
Check out https://soundcloud.com/asproductions another group friend of mine serious stoners and in my opinion on next level producing, very creative and original, a fair bit of liquid too.
If you like your reggae jungle theres this other girl i know whos fucking sick, shes becoming pretty big now in her scene i knew her when she was still doing the 3 am club rounds promoting her nights and such. She is RIDICULOUS! I used to text whenever she was plaing at the radio. https://soundcloud.com/euphonique
Rory thanks for that radio i fucking love uk based bass stations.Krisis used to be even more underground back in the day i think. Fuck ups, people having a wee go at eachother, technical problems and some of the sickest freestyles ive eeeeever heard not crap.
And by the way if youre in the UK really enjoy the bass scene , its so shit in spain. I miss it like fuck.


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

That stattion you put just now is on the old school jungle vibes, you know its gotta be a good station!!


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Cool man Ill give that station a listen! Thats the bassline smith of drumsound and bassline smith right? they just played here a week or two ago. Haha Im only 26, but my first dnb show as ed rush and optical, hooked ever since. 

Ill check those two out, haha like I said I love it all from ragga jungle to liquid! Where you at KLITE? Im up in chilly canada but we have a pretty happening DnB/Bass music scene in general its awesome! Some killer festivals in the summer with huge dnb/dubstep headliners


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice to see theres a few junglists here, I felt lonely at first in this thread haha


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Big One


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

old school here bro..started going to partys when i was 15..im almost 36..
krust,die,snuggles and slak,db,odi,reid speed,diesel boy, jungle sky,konkrete jungle,w.philly,dan,dara,ak1200,nick danger..ect..i can go on for hours..


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Dope stuff man! ak1200 played friday here with gridlok! That little list is alot like one id write haha. Reid speed has been a little off imo lately, getting into trap it seems. Im just not that in to most trap. Where you at? UK im guessing?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

nah bro,im across the pond in virginny(virginia)...mickey finn,special k,Aphrodite,dj ss,skibba dee,qbert,ltj bukem,roni size,goldie,pendulum..more and . more keep popping into my head..
heres a brain teaser..try to find the mickey finn track where he remixes ths piano classic "love song"..its hard to find,i did last year but cant find it now..from 97ish..
mc navigator,danny the wildchild,groove rider,microgram....


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

i spent the better part of 10 years djing,going to raves,throwing raves,selling pills and acid at them..was just wat i did till i went on dead tour and hooked up with some family..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

so i def have alot of roots in the electronica scene..more oldschool tho,but have warmed up to dubstep alot..still,nothing beats a good teeth-grinding d and b party(with jungle in the back room!)


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah word man, same side of the pond as me, youre just further south and alot warmer. Aphrodite played one of the best sets Ive ever seen/heard on this little beach in the summer that just passed. Such a good night wading around in a lake tripping balls on acid with banging dnb blasting out of a stage that was made to look like a big boom box.. good times. Ill poke around for that tune, if it pops up ill let ya know. haha it was always nice walking into a party and leaving with a pocket full of cash eh? good ol days before the scene got bigger and adopted douchenozzles. I love combo parties with the multi genre thing, slow it down a bit with some dub when everyones minutes away from a heart attack on the floor lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> That ed rush tune was pretty tits. That mutated gash tune is fucking top on mandy. Pretty sick tune that!
> Check out https://soundcloud.com/asproductions another group friend of mine serious stoners and in my opinion on next level producing, very creative and original, a fair bit of liquid too.
> If you like your reggae jungle theres this other girl i know whos fucking sick, shes becoming pretty big now in her scene i knew her when she was still doing the 3 am club rounds promoting her nights and such. She is RIDICULOUS! I used to text whenever she was plaing at the radio. https://soundcloud.com/euphonique
> Rory thanks for that radio i fucking love uk based bass stations.Krisis used to be even more underground back in the day i think. Fuck ups, people having a wee go at eachother, technical problems and some of the sickest freestyles ive eeeeever heard not crap.
> And by the way if youre in the UK really enjoy the bass scene , its so shit in spain. I miss it like fuck.


 all of the stuff i've seen come out of spain seems really bubble gum at best. definitely one area that barca is lagging behind in imvho..


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

so spaniard can properly jam hardcore d and b..that country is too "sunny"...lol


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

Awe come on guys, innovation in the sun?!


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

I think there arent enough cheap places for people to go nor enough places. You need the oportunity for beggining and not known djs to play, or just local guys. plus i dont think the mdma is good enough here. Moreover people arent into getting fucked ad much here as in the uk i think, in a good way. Also the weed isnt as potent here, i think, that could influence the situation too. 
There are a few festivals summertime and that and especially in ibiza just across from here. But for me there is nothing like the dirty small club with some guy ive never seen behind the decks showing his tunes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I think there arent enough cheap places for people to go nor enough places. You need the oportunity for beggining and not known djs to play, or just local guys. plus i dont think the mdma is good enough here. Moreover people arent into getting fucked ad much here as in the uk i think, in a good way. Also the weed isnt as potent here, i think, that could influence the situation too.
> There are a few festivals summertime and that and especially in ibiza just across from here. But for me there is nothing like the dirty small club with some guy ive never seen behind the decks showing his tunes.


 i was sitting in barcelona, some where in mt juic, near some old war memorial i think klite, and i was watching all of these people boarding a boat going to ibiza.. man, i was so jelly, but i had a blast in spain proper, i can't really bitch..


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

Shit RunTingz is playing tomorrow nearish me. In luck like.
Heres a guy thats always playing around and is thought of as the Spanish dnb king. Seen a few times, hes ok too much inmto hardtek which i dislike


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

oh yeah, not a war memorial, more of an old fort.. they had some big ass old canons that looked out over the sea, pretty cool place it was.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

can you recommend any good grime klite?


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

> i was sitting in barcelona, some where in mt juic, near some old war memorial i think klite, and i was watching all of these people boarding a boat going to ibiza.. man, i was so jelly, but i had a blast in spain proper, i can't really bitch..


I think Ibiza is a bit overrated. Unless you like being drunk constantly and dealing with all the twatty posers and the like i dont think its worth it. Plus very expensive for what it is i think. Still great ambience!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I think Ibiza is a bit overrated. Unless you like being drunk constantly and dealing with all the twatty posers and the like i dont think its worth it. Plus very expensive for what it is i think. Still great ambience!


 yeah, what i've seen it's super pricey.. would just be cool to do once and scratch off of the bucket list, but i agree, i don't really like dealing with drunken tards very much..


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeeees Grime!

Thats like a whole other world! Thats more of a london scene, there are djs who just did grime i remember. Good grime is pretty hard to find, it all sounds a bit samey. Im really not the best, i used to listen to a couple of grime shows on my local station in the car but that was pretty much it.
I knew this guy through a friend, always thought he was pretty cool





I also like this tune:





Skepta i think got a bit famous for a bit, though there will be much better artists.
Ye i remembered the name of this festival my mate mentioned once:


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2014)

i've actually heard of skittles before and dig his style fo'sho..
i figured you being a brit, or ex pat at least, you'd be the one to ask about grime, lol..


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)

maybe dnb has changed sounds ok but what you posted sounds more like dance/chart music with some daft punk thrown in 
i thought dnb was more dark sounding without the pretty sounding girly vocals 
didn't kids move on to dubstep or something 
sorry if i is out of touch lol


----------



## KLITE (Apr 28, 2014)

> i've actually heard of skittles before and dig his style fo'sho..
> i figured you being a brit, or ex pat at least, you'd be the one to ask about grime, lol..


Hahah funny that. I think theres blogs and all of grime, if you make a wee search sure youll find something worth listening.

Skunkdoc post more tunes. thats like blueprint kinda stuff. Ye i think glitch hop came before dubstep right? Though dubstep originated from dub, however most common dubstep styles do resemble glitch hop a lot.
Heres a Glitch tune i like:





Also dubstep can be trully brilliant. Really hard to find good artists nowadays though. For me my favourite kindis the reaaaally wobbly bouncy kind more dubby i suppose. I hate the loud ADHD type.


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

opiuo is my all time favorite glitch artist


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Skunkdoc post more tunes. thats like blueprint kinda stuff. Ye i think glitch hop came before dubstep right? Though dubstep originated from dub, however most common dubstep styles do resemble glitch hop a lot.


dunno anything about dubstep mate
from what i remember it was called hardcore (breakbeats fast bpm with some female vocals thrown in)
then it went to a kind of reggae influenced hardcore but this was not jungle yet i do not think
something like this then they cut the vocals and it turned in dnb










sounded like this in the clubs





sounded like this on tv/ top of the pops





peace


----------



## dynospec (Apr 28, 2014)

That goldie tune mmm I forgot about that one. You got good taste skunk

If yall are interested ill throw up a dnb mix tomorrow or the next day, lots of neuro and jungle probably. I was just jamming with some new tunes I got. Maybe a total multi genre mix with some dubstep and moomba, and maaaybe some house


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)

was thinking of this tune the other day youtube has it all mate lol
it came out in 89 beats were kinda funky for the time


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)

dynospec said:


> That goldie tune mmm I forgot about that one. You got good taste skunk
> 
> If yall are interested ill throw up a dnb mix tomorrow or the next day, lots of neuro and jungle probably. I was just jamming with some new tunes I got. Maybe a total multi genre mix with some dubstep and moomba, and maaaybe some house


throw in some old skool house it goes down well with the oldies
and the younger folks who play gta lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

memories..http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLxfZy05lImSvnQmxmKpgy4ZSL8KbGBFrK&v=NdM_vo4oLOQ


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

god bless o.c.d. and sativas!FOUND IT!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

The first track is dope.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

remember utah jazz?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 28, 2014)

i feel like im in 10th grade again with this one


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2014)

lol mate those bring back some memories 
i remember the mickey finn one


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Apr 29, 2014)

i had that album! we had a record store called the record exchange and i found it behind a bunch of disco vinyl..lol..i rocked that shit..the others side was just as good! "the fu-gee-la!"


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2014)

this one was popular think it might be a bit more hardcore than dnb/jungle though


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## dynospec (Apr 30, 2014)

My internet is awful, one day a fresh dnb mix shall finally be uploaded. until then


----------



## dynospec (Apr 30, 2014)

That aphrodite and mickey finn one is quite accurately named


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2014)

this is the one i was looking for the beat in this is classic


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2014)

mickey finn did a lot of hardcore stuff he was pretty big over here in the rave scene


----------



## KLITE (May 1, 2014)

Baaare tunes. A guy goes away a coupla days and miss all that. Heres some marcus visionary to get yous in the mood:






Dyno looking forward to the mix! Skunkdoc nce dig ups!


----------



## dynospec (May 4, 2014)

Finally, after a few days without internet its sorta working again... Small town problems hah. Anywho had to compress the file a bit, theres a few mistakes in it but overall its got some jamming tunes in there. No tracklist since I was way too drunk and stoned when I recorded it, cheers.

https://soundcloud.com/dynospec/rain-dance-mix


----------



## KLITE (May 9, 2014)

A mix by two mates, pretty dark and heavy. Theyre fucking beasts, if you like your jump up. 

Nice mix dynospec!! Keep em coming!


----------



## KLITE (May 9, 2014)

Shit look at General Levy go!!!


----------



## dynospec (May 10, 2014)

Good dnb mc's make it so much better! 

Some reallly fresh harry shotta! Met this dude a few times, hes a fun guy to party with


----------



## KLITE (May 10, 2014)

Oh my Daaaaaaaays!!!! Fierce!


----------



## KLITE (May 10, 2014)

No a drum and bass tune but the intro is kinda liquid and i find it fucking amazing!






Dyno Im still fucking baffled with that gizer you put man. jesus christ. Best guy ive seen to date!


----------



## KLITE (May 10, 2014)

Ohhh my god man! Im fucking losing it man. The only good m,c i heard before were jamaican accent influenced and i couldnt understand shit, i hear everything he says and he actually lets the music do its thing and goes with it whci i find not many dnb mcs do well. Ye man hes a fucking beast! Im sure he has some lyrics memorized like most mcs and if he does he incorporates them well. Shit man itd be mental to go to see him play.


----------



## dynospec (May 10, 2014)

Haha yeah he is a total beast! He plays just outside my hometown every year, some of my buddies throw this huge 3 day dnb rave and hes been there every time so far, hes a fun guy, not pretentious like some. Saw him spitting alongside phantasy and friction last year, was unbelievable! Ill probably have a newer fresher and better mix done in a few days, Ill see if I have any rare gems featuring harry shotta stowed away


----------



## dynospec (May 10, 2014)

Not dnb, but bassy goodness. been jamming to this one for a while now


----------



## dynospec (May 10, 2014)

Blends into this dnb remix pretty well


----------



## dynospec (May 10, 2014)

Aaand a drumsteppy tune, I spose drumstep is really just dnb but with a different name haha. lotsa dr p today!

And a electro/dub tune, i dont know if it will be up yer alley but its actually pretty bumping the tempo changeup on the second drop is mental


----------



## KLITE (May 11, 2014)

> Haha yeah he is a total beast! He plays just outside my hometown every year, some of my buddies throw this huge 3 day dnb rave and hes been there every time so far, hes a fun guy, not pretentious like some. Saw him spitting alongside phantasy and friction last year, was unbelievable! Ill probably have a newer fresher and better mix done in a few days, Ill see if I have any rare gems featuring harry shotta stowed away


Man let us know when that happens cause im most likely crazy enough to go, id love to pass that guy joints.


----------



## KLITE (May 11, 2014)

Ah man id forgotten aboput that sweet shop tune!!!! Baaaaaaaaaare tchooooooone!
Im not an electro fan, i think if i still liked getting drunk i suppose i can see myself dancing to it though nevber listening. 

Heres something kinda on the tone:


----------



## KLITE (May 11, 2014)

Its kind of 5 amish spanish time and uk bassradio is pooooooooooooooooooooooopping off! That propper dark jungle perfect for the insomniac. Dj doesnt chat shit either like some tend this late.


----------



## dynospec (May 12, 2014)

Haha, this year that big rave is happening June 20-22, just outside of Calgary, Alberta. Headliners this year are Friction, DJ Hype, Crissy Criss, Phantasy, Marcus Visionary, Cotesy, Harry Shotta and a "Special guest MC TBA", Im not sure who it is, but I know that its gonna be a big name. Lots of local Canadian producers and djs aswell. Big ass tent with huge Pk sound (its possibly the best sound system there is, pk is legendary around these parts) Just outside a casino with a great buffet haha. 100$ CAD for a ticket 10$ for camping. Last year there was terrible flooding that destroyed alot of southern Alberta, so were hoping for sunshine this year!

Butch Clancy is a beast, makes some wild tunes! That mix your mates made that you posted up is dope!


----------



## KLITE (May 12, 2014)

argh thought you was in britain. Im a big crissy criss and marcus visionary fan. 

That mix is fucking sixk, i like skibadee in short doese, not for 2 hours lol. Im a bitg against most dnb mcs cause i find them so shit. That Harry shotta though man wow jesus christ. How can i find out if hes coming to spain this sumer?

Those mates are quite big in their things now, they had a label from early on and played out loads. I met them through a radio show which they were kinda shit at but playing out wow fuck me

Some Nicky Blackmarket for you, a propper old timer in the uk.


----------



## KLITE (May 12, 2014)

Shit man this is just ridiculous. Watch him in another style. Thats skills!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2014)

i'm a big fan of a lot of these beat box dudes.. some of them are super sick.. this guy's not too bad imo.. i can't remember the name of the guy i'm looking for though, he's asian, and from toronto..






the dnb picks up around the 3 minute mark..


----------



## dynospec (May 13, 2014)

Not sure where his touring stuff would be, but heres is page on fb, maybe try messaging/posting on the wall? https://www.facebook.com/HarryShottaOfficial He might be out there for innovation not sure. Hes got a dope flow for sure!
That Nicky Blackmarket mix is raw!

Beatboxers are awesome! Not sure who the asian guy is, Ill look into it. Dub Fx is a obvious favorite, his bud mr woodnote is dope too, plays a sax and raps









Some chill stuff









fred v and grafix are gonna be big!


----------



## dynospec (May 13, 2014)

These two are fucking hilarious! (dub not dnb tho) making fun of the mephedrone scene that went nuts









One last dubby one


----------



## KLITE (May 13, 2014)

Nice! this is whgat i like coming here and bare shit to listen to.

Racer! I hate that fucker but hes alright, but hes got that ''souf landan'' cockiness i puke at the sight of.


----------



## KLITE (May 18, 2014)

There he goes again





Top long jump up mix





Dyno can you post some heavy bass mixes, you know the kind that make shit vibrate at times?
I wish skunkdoc would come back and post some oldies!


----------



## KLITE (May 28, 2014)

Im going there this year. Plus two mates will be playing there! Will be sick!


----------



## KLITE (May 28, 2014)

Enrich your life with bass


----------



## moving_shadow (May 29, 2014)

I've been listening to drum n bass from about 1995 when I went to my first "rave" party (yeah I'm that old!). It was in a warehouse on the harbour now known as the V&A waterfront. Anyway the main area was huge with foam, lazers and the usual over the top stuff that was all the fashion back then, and then a small section was dedicated to jungle.

I accidentally ended up there with myself and three other friends, we were basically just looking for some space, but when we got there we realised it was an actual dance floor!

Nobody was there, just the DJ and we hanged out there while smoking our joints. From then on my interest in dnb grew. The scene in Cape Town was always small, I would go to clubs that was basically run down flats converted into dancefloors ontop of workshops or in basements.

I started collecting vinyl in '97 when a shop predominantly selling house and hip hop would have one or two dnb 12"s as well. As the internet developed and ebay established itself I then began buying stuff online. in 2000 there was a shop strictly selling drum and bass, but it didn't last very long, liquor license etc and the owner then moved to the UK. I haven't bought any drum n bass vinyl since 2007- I started working and my interest in performance cars grew, I also moved and that sort of threw everything out.

I stopped working two months ago, I will probably start collecting drum n bass again in the near future but at the moment I'm purchasing LPs, mostly alternative records etc.













The tin box is Platinum Breaks limited edition release on the metalheadz label.

Notable records I have on the shelf- all first prints

* Wormhole LP - Ed Rush and Optical on Virus
* Nu Forms LP- Roni Size and Reprazent
* Alien Girl 12" - Ed Rush - my most prized vinyl
* first five releases on the test recordings label- Dillinja releases
* first five releases on the Virus label
* Real Vibes LP- DJ Hype and True Playaz
* Platinum Breakz Vol I and II
* Planet V- V recordings- highly collectable


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

Where you guys at? Im requesting some old jungle sets to be post up here. You know those rich in melodic bass.


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

Wlecome to the Thread morning shadow!

The only rule here is you hafto post ridiculously sick tunes on a regular basis. The more regular the better! 

I like your set up! Also like seeing someone on the vinyl buffing. Most djs nowadays just email eachother tunes but theres nothing like having one of the few original copies cut.
Give this a listen:
https://soundcloud.com/euphonique/euphonique-s-man-live-dont
Still waiting on hearing what dyno has to say about it.

Balls on your court, time to show us some sickage!


----------



## moving_shadow (May 29, 2014)

I have two sets that I recorded a few years ago, nothing spectacular I just had nothing to do. I'll try to upload them (internet where I live is expensive).

I'm looking to sell my mixer thats pictured there and purchase a pioneer DJM- 350, it records your mixes straight to a stick, then I will be able to upload mixes.


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

A good dancehall remix


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

A bit reggae jungle to brighten up your day


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

Jayline makes great remixes


----------



## KLITE (May 29, 2014)

Something fierce from Propz and Rowney


----------



## dynospec (May 30, 2014)

My friends are playing there this year! Obscene and big worm i think, looks amazing! 

Ill be attending motion notion and shambala this year! Two of the best festivals in the world id say. so excited

http://www.shambhalamusicfestival.com/







http://www.motionnotion.com/


----------



## dynospec (May 30, 2014)

Glad to see another junglist here! DnB is such a versatile and beautiful culture, cant wait to get in the forest with some dnb heavyweights on pk sound this summer! Oh yeah this too


----------



## dynospec (May 30, 2014)

Festival season is coming


----------



## KLITE (May 30, 2014)

Dyno glad to see your lungs are busy!
Did you listen to that mix?
Those festivals look pretty mint!
Lets see if we can keepthis new member interested enough to be a regular. Wish skunkdoc would post more here.
How expensive are those festivals entry wise? Im also curious what drugs people like at this kind of events over there?
You oughta post some tunes from the djs headlining there. Would be cool to drop some knowledge on us!

Man if you had heard the mix how sick is that dizee rascal ppussyole remix half way through?


----------



## KLITE (May 30, 2014)

I saw dreadsquad once!


----------



## KLITE (May 30, 2014)

Phaeleh rules too


----------



## KLITE (May 30, 2014)

Not our style but in my opinion one of the best orgnized festivals in europe. Boom festival.
Very environmentally conscious and with more of a burning man vibe to it. Psy trance though.

http://www.boomfestival.org/boom2014/program/


----------



## dynospec (May 30, 2014)

I havent yet, Been a bitch to get interweb access. tethering atm from mobile.
I hear that skunk and racer needa be in on this!
Uh 260 i think for mono and 340 for shambhala 

Im on weak internet, but artists to watch include 

andy c 
datsik 
emancipator
danny byrd*
bassnectar
griz **
liquid stranger **
mt eden
opiuo *
skream ** 
terravita *
truth*
featurecast
b traits
a skills*
ajapai
cyantific**
dc breaks**
dieselboy
drumsound and bassline smith**
freq nasty**
martin hoerger
dc breaks*
grouch
slynk*
mr bill*
wax romeo
stylust beats*
knight riderz*
spiral architects* 
bryx*

All notable bass gods theres more, these are such amazing festivals. Security is sorta lax. If you arent dealing/even if you are its pretty easy to get in with alot of drugs. Mostly psychedelics and mdma and ketamine that go on here, lots of good acid and shrooms and plenty of rcs and shit haha, shamb has a no booze thing but its easy to sneak in!


----------



## dynospec (May 30, 2014)

oh and beats antique, theyre cool


----------



## KLITE (May 30, 2014)

Shit look what i just remembered






A tasteful remix of this tune would be a fucking BEAST these days. though the original is pretty good.


----------



## KLITE (May 31, 2014)

To all you junglists!


----------



## KLITE (May 31, 2014)

A recent discovery, i like the tmepo play near the end.


----------



## KLITE (May 31, 2014)

Watch out fire in the thread!


----------



## KLITE (May 31, 2014)

Some dark vibes


----------



## KLITE (May 31, 2014)

The weirdest tune ive come across in time, a liver shaker for sure


----------



## KLITE (Jun 2, 2014)

''Cause from the hood I came and to the hood i must return''


----------



## KLITE (Jun 2, 2014)

For those who dont take holidays from the jungle


----------



## KLITE (Jun 2, 2014)

Tchooone!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 2, 2014)

This kid knows!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 2, 2014)

Jayline motherfucker!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 3, 2014)

The guy mixes too!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh My Days!!! Brutal set


----------



## dynospec (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow excellent finds Klite! you never fail to help my bookmarks multiply haha











one of my favorite nero tunes




and VIP





Terravita, these guys are dope producers and great live!


----------



## dynospec (Jun 3, 2014)

This ones very special to me





Neat video for a sick track





This whole album is amazing


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 6, 2014)

Dyno that nero tune is the tits! That john b one too! Look who i got to come back hehe!

Skunkdoc that last tune is very interesting, hard to pin point a style almost! Will give that set a listen later. Id forgotten about Ellis D! 

Keep em coming, me and dyno will post more old skool stuff to keep you interested ye dyno?

best to both of yas!


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

Were like dnb power rangers! we must work todether to fight the katy parry and ninki minaj skanky dub bitches needs a cunt punt! 

I happen to have some "performance enhancing music.




And of course some performance enhancing tryptamines! psychedelia can make mizes next level if you can stil see strait n keep focus hahha


For real though welcome back, klite and I are gonnna sacrice a goat, hail satan and go throw up on some priests, your  D.L.S. right? 

If either of you figure it out, I will pull together some vinyls/stickers/triskets you name it haha


*Oh yeah, were gonna smoke meth while we hail satan too dont worry *

**by figure out i mean the DLS haha lookd ominous after*


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

that substainless bounce like a pigeon is fun! pussy hole always brings back a memory, fucking all over this tiny little blonde, jack her car seat home after show, she rides in my lap, god fucking knows how she made that into a great handjob, peace to the mates, she" needs a place to stay or im homeless cause of blah blah blah.(she was a junglist tho, so no dumb bimbo bitch) So of course I offered my finest hospitalities, made some bomb ass dineer, we party a while longer. She makes it clear that shes getting dick tonight no matter what, so of course dumbass drunk and high me fucks her all over the appartment good time. Like some serious dirty shit, she was natural born nympho, and really knew what she was doin UNTIL the next morning "can you drive me to school, but we gotta go to a pharmacy first" "No idea yet of the situ. We get to her scool. oddly reminiscent of the one I attended a loooong time ago I brought her to fucking high school.. >! I dont regret it since she loves dick and is great in bed, but I felt kinda scumm


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

sorry if this shits all ascatted Im having a heard time typing/comprehending whats going on at m lol. Methoxetamine is possibly better than ket to just relax Im in orbit


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

3rd idea aswell, you guys have decks?? we could set up a 3 way live stream jam session!


I am the best dj where i live, since i am the only one haha :/ gotta take dis village to school


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Dyno that nero tune is the tits! That john b one too! Look who i got to come back hehe!
> 
> Skunkdoc that last tune is very interesting, hard to pin point a style almost! Will give that set a listen later. Id forgotten about Ellis D!
> 
> ...


i remember ellis dee on the radio he was there when it all started playing house etc
from 1988





fucking Bill from bow, i remember that cunt !!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

i think this one is hardcore they made this shit on the 8bit Amiga 
still it sounded good in a rave on a few pills with subs pumping smoke/lasers and shit
sounds really dated and a bit annoying now 

i think the older house music 88-90 still sounds ok before it all went 120 bpm speeded up hardcore shit lol


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

olllld school! I would love to mix with you two, I think we like the same shit but all bring weird different unkown gems to the table! I havent hung out with/span with a dj in so long, the village i live in thinks im a fucking nutter


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh and i bean meaning to say, avatar names thrrrrrow me off, Im Ryan  And I am hiiiiiiggggghhhhhhh. didnt know mxe was such a tasty portal between ghb and k it feels like for me.someone get racer back in herer da moe da merrier! gloabal jungle party! been putting a tracklist together for a while in between scrapping productions since i neeed foresty inspiration to create! This thread should be renamed pop and see what happens bahaha


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

oldskool house ftw !

Frankie knuckles died , oh well house lives on l0l


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

2-3 dj dnb sets are fucking mental, like 8 decks and some dicers 

PEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPW
PEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPWPEWPEWPEWPEWPEPW


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

man frankie was one of my heros, still is!


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

Theyre throwing a frankie knuckle tribute at this amazing festival im going to this year! (or so ive heard)


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

yo skunk wher you located? Come party in the forest, 3 festivals im hitting this summer are STACKED with amzing dnb


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

RIP !


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

dynospec said:


> yo skunk wher you located? Come party in the forest, 3 festivals im hitting this summer are STACKED with amzing dnb


Im in south london mate, i am a little passed my raving days to be honest lol
but i do still like some of the old tunes


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

OHHHHH ok, many friends and I have been looking for a song with this sample "Its 9 pm what are your children doing? well folks things have changed nowadays is 230 (or something) am and studies say they are at the hottest nightclubs listening to electronic music AND POSSIBLY DOING DRUGS its not the lsd one, housier havent found in years


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

I am in a house mood now haha, this htread needs renaming..... or keep the douchey guidbros out since it says dnb


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

im for a house takeover mate too much Dnb is not good for ya lol


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

dude yer never too old to rave
http://shambhalamusicfestival.wordpress.com/2011/02/25/remembering-grandma-hugs/

The first ever "rave" i went to this fucking lady just hops off the bus and goes nuts!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

i like this one, its kind of when house became/merged into hardcore and it wasnt too fast and stupid


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

dude ill throw a house mix together that will knock your sox off! or not, but you know is 50/50 insomnias got me playing beats 24/7 My old neighbours HATEd ME


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

those kinda tracks are perfect for beach festivals in the am,, actually my avatar had a remix of that playing i believe when it was taken LM AO


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

If any of you damn europeans come to north america, I know the best fests to hit! mostly not the ones in mags


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

slipmatt and micky finn were big for the hardcore


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

dynospec said:


> If any of you damn europeans come to north america, I know the best fests to hit! mostly not the ones in mags


we have you Yankees to thank for house music
Chicago and NY 
started in gay clubs lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

Frankie knuckles kind of stole this song but its all good, still chicago house jamie principle


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

frankie K used lots of different names


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

I aint no Yank! hahah Its Nuck get the slander right haha

I love that electronic went from so obscure to so "counter culture" Canadian fests are just un real, usually kept small enough that you can find your friends and its not a actual intense journey to get to the next stage haha


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

lemme "dig the crates" haha i got some serious tunes that arent that popular


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL luckily i am never accused of being a Yank
1000 apologies to you sir


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

last one for now, got to pop out


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

hahha, im canadian, forgiveness is in our nature. unless you stole the last beer  but even then well pass out and forget

If you got a minute peek these, the vids dont even capture the magic. not one fight, no mess left behind, and theyre both in bc 

http://www.motionnotion.com/
http://www.shambhalamusicfestival.com/ 

I might play this one, dunno sent my app pretty late, but still possible

http://fozzyfest.com/tag/music-festival/

These are such intimate amazing fests, everyone basically knows eachother, if not you will meet them haha. theyre alot smaller than shit like tomorrow land or that tent city one i forget the name of, but the forest, with BC bud, and pretty much any drug you can want in high purities


----------



## dynospec (Jun 6, 2014)

one last motivation for our enriched hippy hub, the girls are beautiful free spirit fun loving girls haha, at mono i banged 3 chicks at the same time!"festival season you say?" lets get naked! too many free spirits, er too many caged spirits everywhere elese
i love wearing my costume around for a few days after and every now and then youll see someone else do the same thing and just run and hug!

Few of my england boys arent as big on hugging haha, jus trying to be gangster im guessing. I LOVE FESTIVAL SEASON I only hope that the really good ones stay smaller and moe intimate, small and homely (with plenty of room for bass and dancefloors!)

Cheers man, taker easy, if i can manage to stamd proper again ill dig for some house and slap a mix together


----------



## KLITE (Jun 6, 2014)

Shit man its going off nd i cant partake! Cant wait to listen to all this later.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

dynospec said:


> one last motivation for our enriched hippy hub, the girls are beautiful free spirit fun loving girls haha, at mono i banged 3 chicks at the same time!"festival season you say?" lets get naked! too many free spirits, er too many caged spirits everywhere elese
> i love wearing my costume around for a few days after and every now and then youll see someone else do the same thing and just run and hug!
> 
> Few of my england boys arent as big on hugging haha, jus trying to be gangster im guessing. I LOVE FESTIVAL SEASON I only hope that the really good ones stay smaller and moe intimate, small and homely (with plenty of room for bass and dancefloors!)
> ...


sounds like and looks very fun mate lol
the 3 girl , well thats a win + bonus
next time you hear a dude talk about a two girl, drop your 3 girl story

not sure what style this is, i remember in 91-92 it went a bit bleepy for a while
maybe its early techno or something , im sure i hate techno though lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

cut the mid range drop the bass !


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

93 dnb


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)

this is a good one not all dnb is shit lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 7, 2014)

Cant wait to catch up on the thread, for now this one goes out to you doctor!


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 8, 2014)

I use to run an old skool Jungle shoutcast station in the earl 2000's You can still see it here https://web.archive.org/web/20020121174736/http://www.futureassassin.com A few months ago I got my domain back after losing it years back (my fault). I still have the track listing on there http://futureassassin.com Jungle and Hardcore.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey guys sorry about my absence. Its so fucking hot out here im fucking hopeless, also so much work ive no time. Little time i have i need to spend it iat the the beach its soooooooooooooooooo hot man im fucking dyieng!!

Id really apprecate it if you guys could post some good jump up mizes to listen to at the beach. I like the powerfull stuff at the beach makes things look surreal. Also makes tits look nicer in the sun! For some reason over here all women just go topless at the beach, fuycking lovely to the eyes. theyre not shy either and chat to you easy. Also shius so relaed here iu just take my little dabber top the beach and toke away like a dickhead. Aw drum and bass weed and tits at the beach., cant get better mate really cant!

Please find us a couple of good mixes, your favour shall be retuyrtned!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2014)

> cut the mid range drop the bass !


This is what i started listening to when i was a kid discovering electronic music. lol ive come long fucking way. still a couple of interesting parts in the tune actually...


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch this kid go like mixing is going out of fashion!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2014)

Holy shit my mates are m aking it big over here!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 13, 2014)

had to post this one , house friendly hiphop lol
this one was always playing in the olden days


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## CannaReview (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the track that made me go WTF is this shit and where have you been all my life Jungle. Saw in on Much Music in 1995


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 13, 2014)

Then I got some This Is Jungle cd's and heard this and was like WTF WTF!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 14, 2014)

Theres no way you guys can be ready for this level of fire!

''Step into my world I'll show you the meaning of mean!'' This ones for your Ryan!


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 14, 2014)

Not quite DnB but some killer bass borrowed from DnB.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2014)

i found it ! more 93 dnb


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 14, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> i found it ! more 93 dnb


In the early 90's you still hear a lot of Breakbeat Hardcore in DnB/Jungle since lots of the producers were changing over to the new sound.


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 14, 2014)

This one here kills car speakers


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2014)

CannaReview said:


> In the early 90's you still hear a lot of Breakbeat Hardcore in DnB/Jungle since lots of the producers were changing over to the new sound.


yeh thats when i liked it, kind of lost interest in it towards 95 96
i think this is possibly the one that really kicked it off here





edit posted the remix by mistake this is the 93 original


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 14, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> yeh thats when i liked it, kind of lost interest in it towards 95 96
> i think this is possibly the one that really kicked it off here


Yah one of my faves for listening to with headphones or when alone. Speaking of Andy C gonna go see him next week.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2014)

followed by this one 






after these two tunes hardcore was dead lol


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Theres no way you guys can be ready for this level of fire!

''Step into my world I'll show you the meaning of mean!'' This ones for your Ryan!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Heres a couple of liver shakers


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Tchoooooone!! sorry about shitty radio version


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Watch out for that plant man!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Methylenedioxymethamphetamine motherfucker!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Jelly anyone?


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

No messing!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Roughness around thee edgees!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

This fucking kid man!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Cheese anyone?


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

not letting me quote in reference to Alex Reece

Love the bass on this one subtle yet stricking!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

This ones for you skunkdoc!






would this be you??


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Dropping it down the stairs!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Keeping the Sunday messy!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Stumbled upon a dubstep tune looking for the last tchoone of the day hope its not too out of order


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Ending this bassy spree with this immenseness.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

A quick cheeky one that i think leaves you with a fresh feeling like playing catch underwater with fish in the mediterranean sea.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry one more last dubstep tune thats it.






Shit watch this fucker go to that tune!






Oh my days looks like a trippy halucination that guy moving.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 15, 2014)

woke up at 6 am and found these two


----------



## KLITE (Jun 17, 2014)

Shhhhh!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Racerboy jiging up the filthness! This ones for you!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Danger in the thread! Jayline always makes nice beats. I wish i was his dealer lol


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Im sure this guys got good weed too


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Levela rules! He replies to emails too! Seeing him live next week!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Jump up!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Listen to the professors son!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

This guys been around for time!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Boom


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

Its kicking off!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 18, 2014)

YOU ALL LOOK OFF YOUR FACES!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

At racerboy (not letting me quote)
Come on man youve gotta put a silly comment before realeasing such incredible filth!
Keep up the disgustingness please! I wanna fucking puke from my inner organ vibrations. Thats when you know youve found that bass!

This tune has to be great for a remix like.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

NIKKI BLAAACKMAAAAARKEEEEEEET!
Outrageous bassline!
Sorry about all the jump up guys, theres a weird energy in it!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 20, 2014)

KLITE said:


> At racerboy (not letting me quote)
> Come on man youve gotta put a silly comment before realeasing such incredible filth!
> Keep up the disgustingness please! I wanna fucking puke from my inner organ vibrations. Thats when you know youve found that bass!
> 
> This tune has to be great for a remix like.


 yeah man, i really love that bass drop in that song, good stuffs..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol looking for a dubstep tune for you of this guy i used to listen to his radio shows all the time mark one or mrk1, hes remixed that bass nectar tune. here it is Sounds like the kinda of dubstep i like for when coming up on md.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 20, 2014)

i think i like bassnectars version a bit more, idk, just seems their version is a bit clearer, idk though, both good..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

> i think i like bassnectars version a bit more, idk, just seems their version is a bit clearer, idk though, both good..


I do too though still think a ridiculous remix could be made.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

Caught this beast while tune hunting.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

BEUR BEUR BEUR BEUR BEUR!!! OUTRAGEOUSNESS!!!!
OH MY GOD WHAT A FUYCKING TUUUUUUUUNE!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!
FUCKING FOUND IT!!!!
BEEN LOOKING THIS TUNE FOR TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!
GET WRECKED PLEASE!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

Yet again!!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 20, 2014)

I see myself jumping about like a dickhead to this! If it sounds weird wait 5 minutes and listen to it again.






Or even this!






I kinda wanna know what this guy smokes man


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 20, 2014)

hey klite, maybe you'll know this tune.. been trying to figure out who it is for years now.. it's a edm song, probably more on the hardcore side, early to mid 90s, and the samples are from good fellas... starts off with as far back as i can remember, i wanted to b a gangster... any help?


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn hes back!!!!!

Time to inject some bacteria!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> hey klite, maybe you'll know this tune.. been trying to figure out who it is for years now.. it's a edm song, probably more on the hardcore side, early to mid 90s, and the samples are from good fellas... starts off with as far back as i can remember, i wanted to b a gangster... any help?[/QUOTE
> 
> IO know the tune!!! aw shit i just heard it the other day! gimme some time!!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

Its a tuuuuuuune that, Aw man all this madness is making me wanna roll like hell!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

See if we re intice the skunkdoc with this classic


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> hey klite, maybe you'll know this tune.. been trying to figure out who it is for years now.. it's a edm song, probably more on the hardcore side, early to mid 90s, and the samples are from good fellas... starts off with as far back as i can remember, i wanted to b a gangster... any help?


MAMPI FUCKING SWIFT!






Anyways thats the version i heard the other day, hope its similar to the one youre itching for, this is the best i can do, or some shy efx for the jungle headonians:


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

i could have sworn the version i was looking for was put out by someone on industrail strength records, but i've looked over a good bit of their catalog and didn't have much luck thus far..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

digging that shy f'x version so far..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

Heres more samply stuff for you mr boy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

don't think this is the one i'm after, but damn, this is some old school hardbore beats.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Heres more samply stuff for you mr boy!


 that's pretty dope, love that wooble they use..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

Didnt know you liked hardcore, i cannot bear it. its one of those styles iu think you either love or hate. This said as a kid i used to listen to happy hardcore, embarassed to admit it now.

heres some clever sounds:











Macky fucking geeeeeeeeeeeeee:


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

Heres some wobble for the racerboy!! And samply stuff too!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Didnt know you liked hardcore, i cannot bear it. its one of those styles iu think you either love or hate. This said as a kid i used to listen to happy hardcore, embarassed to admit it now.
> 
> heres some clever sounds:
> 
> ...


 completely agree about hardcore.. it seems either you love it, or hate, no middle of the road from what i've seen... but hell yeah, i used to like a lot of hardcore, it was pretty big when i first got into going to parties and all.. very minimalist, and pretty basic when you compare it to today's jungle..
and lol, that's about when i took a break from the scene, when happy hardcore came out, and the candy kids.. i was gone for about 4 or so years i guess, and when i came back it was more of the jungle, dnb that was in..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

My favourite intro in a tune these days, i have posted this before though but so immense its ok.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Heres some wobble for the racerboy!! And samply stuff too!


 still think i liked that last one better then this one, this isn't bad though..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> and the candy kids


Lol

Ye man dubsteo tried to make its entrance even at raves and that but dubstep is more of a ket head scene. I see jungle dnb being around as the thing for at least another generation though kids are into dubstep a fair bit and not the good kind, the attention deficit disorder type music kind.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> My favourite intro in a tune these days, i have posted this before though but so immense its ok.


 i've gotta be in the right mood for that reggae sampling for some odd reason.. there's a local college radio station around here, and back in the day, that's where i heard a lot of my punk music at.. in the 90s they'd play a lot of wicked edm stuff on the weekends, but anymore, it seems every time i turn it on, it's straight up reggae, which i'll listen to if the mood strikes, other wise, not really into it too much..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> i've gotta be in the right mood for that reggae sampling for some odd reason.. there's a local college radio station around here, and back in the day, that's where i heard a lot of my punk music at.. in the 90s they'd play a lot of wicked edm stuff on the weekends, but anymore, it seems every time i turn it on, it's straight up reggae, which i'll listen to if the mood strikes, other wise, not really into it too much..


I catch your drift though its amazing for tempo play in jungle and dnb


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Lol
> 
> Ye man dubsteo tried to make its entrance even at raves and that but dubstep is more of a ket head scene. I see jungle dnb being around as the thing for at least another generation though kids are into dubstep a fair bit and not the good kind, the attention deficit disorder type music kind.


 yeah man, i can't really get into too much dub step for some odd reason.. idk, but to me, it's a lot of the elements that i'm not crazy about with edm, all thrown in one song, lol.. still love jungle though..


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> yeah man, i can't really get into too much dub step for some odd reason.. idk, but to me, it's a lot of the elements that i'm not crazy about with edm, all thrown in one song, lol.. still love jungle though..


Lol i get what you mean but there is a weird energy in it i cant describe. and theres something to even the simplest melodies played over a multi level complex dnb beat that make people go completely mental. I seriously think theres certain noises or tyes of noises that release certain chemicals or inhibit the production of others and make humans go mental. I dunno. but theres something to it
Im mostly into my reggea jungle though lately im in love with jump up, think its the summer.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

hahaha watch the skunkdoc have a go at it


----------



## KLITE (Jun 22, 2014)

I cant wait to see this guy live on saturday. wish his set was longer...






Hes got the stamina too! Absolutely utterly enormous bassline!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok jungle time:


----------



## KLITE (Jun 22, 2014)

More jungle time kids:


----------



## KLITE (Jun 22, 2014)

Ending this jungle spree with some immenseneness ! Dedicate this spree to the skunkdoc for breaking to stamina! lol


----------



## KLITE (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jun 24, 2014)

Where you guys at? Is this what the human race has come to?


----------



## KLITE (Jun 26, 2014)

Is the thread dead you guys?! Drum and bass has to live on!

Went to a festival yesterday got god knows how many fist pumps from harry shotta as hes spitting. Met levela after hiiset set and we just chilled like two normal turkeys, i got star struck like hell. I even asked him for an autograph. The environment was fucking great everyone was off their faces raving about. It was mint. T shirts off and all and everyone that passed by gretted you or danced with you a bit. Best part is i got given a free week long ticket in exchange for a joint! Now you beat that! Leaving you with a new tune!


----------



## KLITE (Jun 29, 2014)

Where my ravers at?

I just came from another day at inno in the sun and i fucking met jayline! He invited me over to his flat with mates to go smoke my weed. I was so star struck you have no idea! I have no music idols apart from these djs. Im so happy. We even talked about me starting a label nioght for him in barna. I feel very happy. watched shit loads of amazing sets. Hardly dropped any mandy atall. Making me want to go back tonight and get afucked on it since i hbavent had a propper dnb night on it this festival.
Leaving you with some Titanic shit


----------



## KLITE (Jul 1, 2014)

Lets go motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 1, 2014)

This guy is completely ridiculous live


----------



## KLITE (Jul 1, 2014)

Are you a rude boy?


----------



## KLITE (Jul 1, 2014)

Skunkdoc dont be a rudeboy, you end up on the run!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2014)

i always loved that metal heads tune klite, good stuffs..


----------



## KLITE (Jul 5, 2014)

Watch out for those filthy habits!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 5, 2014)

Original Badbouuuuuuuuuy


----------



## KLITE (Jul 5, 2014)

SHIT BUCKETS PEOPLE


----------



## KLITE (Jul 5, 2014)

The man controls the day but e will control the night. BAD ASS


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)

Me hafto warn you!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol my favourite producers working together


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)

Smashed


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)

Rowney motherfuckers!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 6, 2014)

oh my gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## KLITE (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 8, 2014)

A small dose of filth


----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)

Have a skanky break


----------



## KLITE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 12, 2014)

TOOOOOOPCAT


----------



## KLITE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 14, 2014)

Abe supercro, the tune of the month goes out to you!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 15, 2014)

Nu elementz


----------



## KLITE (Jul 17, 2014)

Never let the heaviness die!!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)

Some friendly vibes


----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)

Macky geeeeee


----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)

Careful with the bass


----------



## KLITE (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 20, 2014)

the beggining of jump up


----------



## KLITE (Jul 20, 2014)

coolest video


----------



## KLITE (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 21, 2014)

Leaded refill


----------



## dynospec (Jul 22, 2014)

17 pages! I'm impressed! Bandwidth limits suck! I can't wait to dig through the goldmine probably sitting here, but here's a couple tunes that I've been rinsing out alot lately (linkless, very grim bandwidth limits haha) 

mrsa - Different (one of the first dnb tunes I heard on its own, not in a set or mix. Definitive moment for my musical pallete.

Chase and status - smash TV. (cause... "you're in the jungle baby!")

Sub focus - timewarp (shouldn't really need explanation, er'ryone likes eargasms)

Mark instinct - bad seed vip. (this is a dope song by a dope producer from my dope hometown. Lots of dope, you do like dope right?)

Excision - X Rated, Calyx and Teebee remix (just fucking listen to this. Ohhhhh yuuuussss)

Excision-deviance dirtyphonics remix, last drop goes from 110 banger to 175 madness, i recommend you try it.


Anyways I'm baked as shit and smores won't eat themselves. Bigups the junglist movement, respec to the headz


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Out to the dyno each and every tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime






will reply to you soon mate!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Btw i found a couple of radio stations in the uk online that are pretty much just for jump up but all the good up and coming artists play at. A fuck lot of unrealeased tunes are played and brand new stuff from mostly british labels. Reeeeeal drum and bass. well undergound, excelent quality.

cre8dnb,com
roughtempo.com

seriously good


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry had to post the vip


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Break it open!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

feelling wobbly?


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Not enough?


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

1 2 1 2


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Playaz records!!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

PUSH IT UUUUUUUUP


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

OH SHIT opulent remix by TC


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

woofah tester


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Into the pit


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

SLIPEEERY!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Top tune for rolling


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

bringing you that bristol sound


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Healthy!!


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Better B side


----------



## KLITE (Jul 22, 2014)

Good tune for kids


----------



## KLITE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 23, 2014)

OH MY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS


----------



## KLITE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 25, 2014)

Mark my words. Future classic.


----------



## KLITE (Jul 27, 2014)

another one for the tunery


----------



## KLITE (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 31, 2014)

filth o clock


----------



## KLITE (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Jul 31, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## KLITE (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 1, 2014)

GEEEEEE


----------



## KLITE (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok! I've found it finally!  

Looks like I've got some catching up to do on YouTube!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 5, 2014)

Shit i dont mean to brag but as far as jump up goes its hard to find much better fire than whats on this page, banger upon banger no need for mash!
BOOM challenge set, find better fire.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 5, 2014)

Future rave anthems

https://soundcloud.com/dj-limited-2/dj-limited-the-future-the

https://soundcloud.com/jaylineuk/jayline-willow-clip


----------



## KLITE (Aug 5, 2014)

Dopamine releaser


----------



## caht91 (Aug 6, 2014)

This Dieselboy remix was mixed in this cd called: Stateside Sessions: Drum & Bass Vol 1


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 6, 2014)

okay KLITE, managed to find two mixes I did in 2008

heres one, will upload the other soon

https://soundcloud.com/goldie-saturnz/15th-march-2008mp3


----------



## KLITE (Aug 6, 2014)

Look at my new heads go! Keep the posts coming people!
90% tunes i post are bangers.
caht91 im not too big on neurofunk, though i can appreciate it mixed with certain other types of drum and bass.
Ill check that mix later
Some true playaz falvaz


----------



## KLITE (Aug 6, 2014)

Keeping the thread flthy


----------



## KLITE (Aug 6, 2014)

Chunky tune


----------



## KLITE (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 20, 2014)

Im ill so not been posting, heres an ill tune


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes yes mr boy! Thanks for the old school jungle! Keep it coming!
A bit of education


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

Also Funsta at that rave! Sooooound guy!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

BAAAAAAAAAANGER


----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

Some more education


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

@racerboy71 
I got zync stoned on my own bho 2 weeks ago at a rave!! 
He played a great set too!


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @racerboy71
> I got zync stoned on my own bho 2 weeks ago at a rave!!
> He played a great set too!


 shee'it, where's mine klite? i thought we were tight, i see how you work, lol.. ;D


----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

@ElfoodStampo 
Welcome to the thread! Only rule is I dislike neurofunk and so should everyone too.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 24, 2014)

> shee'it, where's mine klite? i thought we were tight, i see how you work, lol.. ;D


Mate you come over to europe and i will hospitalize the shit out of you! I think ive officially converted to the church of bho i justr cry thinking how fucking stoned i got soooooooo many people with so little. I love seeing people get really high i really really like it for some reason. I killed a few self proclaimed heavy stoners that left early to go hotel and shit lol djs are bunch of pussies. Also they dont wont or cant dance lol no matter how heavy the banger lol


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 25, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Mate you come over to europe and i will hospitalize the shit out of you! I think ive officially converted to the church of bho i justr cry thinking how fucking stoned i got soooooooo many people with so little. I love seeing people get really high i really really like it for some reason. I killed a few self proclaimed heavy stoners that left early to go hotel and shit lol djs are bunch of pussies. Also they dont wont or cant dance lol no matter how heavy the banger lol


This is why we are djs, because we can't dance.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Aug 26, 2014)

Drums


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

If its not the amen brother break its not drum and bass. Listen carefully youll find the break.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

Scene changing tune, the s the h the o the o the t the e the r. best old school intro


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

remember grooverider?


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

RAGGA FUCKING JUNGLE


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

Classic


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

Another classic


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

6 000 000 ways to die, soundboy choose one


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

choooone


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

sooooooooooooo heavy


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolute banger


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRA


----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 26, 2014)

End of jungle spree with roni size


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 27, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


the best track ever made


----------



## KLITE (Aug 28, 2014)

> the best track ever made


Theres something special about oldskool jungle, even though it can be very simple it seems like it was engineered to hit all the correct spots.

Heres one of my favourite tunes by my favourite producer, perfect mix of ragga jungle and jump up.






Do yourself a favour and have a 5 min skank break!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 28, 2014)

Sick spitting over dubplates. Fucking listen to the lady mc at 2:00 some of the best ive heard, i think its her voice.


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 29, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Theres something special about oldskool jungle, even though it can be very simple it seems like it was engineered to hit all the correct spots.
> 
> Heres one of my favourite tunes by my favourite producer, perfect mix of ragga jungle and jump up.
> 
> ...


did you have a listen to my mix, its starts off horribly but I think you will enjoy the second half


----------



## KLITE (Aug 29, 2014)

> did you have a listen to my mix, its starts off horribly but I think you will enjoy the second half


I did do, a nice selection. Hm dont recall it starting terribly though? Isnt that tune a banger or what?!
Btw like your nickname, fav label?
Do you knopw any current producers still having a go at old skool jungle? Check out voltage (used to be part of cabin fever) he sometimes makes the odd jungle tune, id dare say the best ever modern jungle tune i heard is his and its unfortunately nevber been released. I have a couple of mixes with the tune on though.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 29, 2014)

History


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 29, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I did do, a nice selection. Hm dont recall it starting terribly though? Isnt that tune a banger or what?!
> Btw like your nickname, fav label?
> Do you knopw any current producers still having a go at old skool jungle? Check out voltage (used to be part of cabin fever) he sometimes makes the odd jungle tune, id dare say the best ever modern jungle tune i heard is his and its unfortunately nevber been released. I have a couple of mixes with the tune on though.


I wouldn't say its my favourite label, I just like the way it sounds, nevertheless I do have quite a few MS releases anyway.

I am actually totally out of the scene, the last dnb vinyl I bought was perhaps in 2008. Since 2008 I was working, parents passed on, I had to move places, etc, basically life hit me hard and I put most of my interests on the back burner. I am now retired and sort of getting back into my hobbies. 

I've been scratching for the past three or so months, learning to do things while I start purchasing (normal) vinyl again and finding someone that can buy dnb vinyl, then I will start broadening my sights. If its one thing I hate, its listening to a dnb track I do not have on vinyl! It drives me crazy.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

Man nowadays no one works vynil anymore at least in the jump up scene. People make bare fucking tunes all the time and remix unrealeased tunes etc etc its all about being in good terms with certain djs and hoepfully they send you their fire. Check out cre8dnb radio, theres a show there by g13 records, about 80% of what they play is unreleased stuff. Nowadays you hafto produce otherwise youre just a dj and if you only produce and cant dj you wont get anywhere either lol. Show us your tunes man, moving shadow was a sick label backin the day. What other labels did you release with, whats your artist name?
I really wanna get into producing, ive got decks but all ive done is scratch so far lol I can mix hip hop no sweat but dnb i need to practice. The producer that has left the biggest impression on me in respects to sound etc was Serum je reminded me of a old friend guitarist friend of mine speaking about creating sound. Alpha too, alpha last time we met kept going on about how Studio one is the shit in comparisson to ableton.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

Watch that lad go


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)

rush rush


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

@skunkd0c
The master keeps on breathing! Gkad to see you around, i shall be posting a lot more jungle to keep you enticed in returning! All good i hope? Hope you fun catching up on the thread.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

You never cleared whther or not this is you breaking to stamina?


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

Been to a couple of good nights recently last week playaz came down and saw hype hazard and plan b bust out a set, plan bs was best followed by hazards and surprisingly the worst set was hypes in my opinion. This week was Andy cs turn and eventhough he did drop a shit load oif bangers i just wasnt impressed with the mixing, expected more from a legend tbh... no double drops i heard a couple of key clashes as well as not really mixing tunes for long. Still a good time, I suppose i have high standards after attending antwerps cityflow, that was outrageously good if youre into jump up anyways. 4 stages of pure jump up vibes for 18 hours on end. I was lucky i had friends who were djs and let us in the artists area where i got everyone so caned from bho it wasnt even funny. I love bho lol
Whenever you guys go to a good night let the thread know how it was and what you thought of it


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)

felt like annoying the neighbours today so i came to the best source of loud bass that i know 
i stole some wire from Wilkinson so i could link my computer to my upstairs system and to my downstairs system sounds pretty good so far

i was not aware until recently you could feed more than one amp from the same output , good shit

downstairs is 300w rms upstairs is 200w rms the floor is shaking well lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)

18 hours on end lol fucking hell that sounds like hard work mate


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

> felt like annoying the neighbours today so i came to the best source of loud bass that i know
> i stole some wire from Wilkinson so i could link my computer to my upstairs system and to my downstairs system sounds pretty good so far
> 
> i was not aware until recently you could feed more than one amp from the same output , good shit
> ...


I was recentrly told by a producer to have double the necessary output in the amp than the speakers, i thought that was kinda crazy but ye lol
I just got about a month ago some fucking kick ass computer speakers, their m audio studiophile or some shit, fucking top bass, though i reallywanna get a decent pair of speakers and a subwoofer fed y an amp. 



> 18 hours on end lol fucking hell that sounds like hard work mate


Well add on top of that a 1400km drive toget to the festival lol
I was ther efrom the start and by the very end the same people that began with me werent there or at least i wasnt recognising faces. I was fucking lucky to get in the artists area cause there sofas fucking drinks for free barbacue pasta salad and water! no water at the festival man! 2 euro for a glass of non tap water! I did get sopme top mandy. Met MC spyda dont know if you heard of him? He was the oldest guy there really, oh marcus visionary was soooooooooooooound as fuck we chatted for ages, the guy doesnt cane man with all those ganja tunes lol his girl does though...


----------



## KLITE (Aug 30, 2014)

The one and only Nicky Blackmarket with the unique ragga twins!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

@Stompromper


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

best.


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 31, 2014)

nah man I probably expressed myself incorrectly, I meant I have a few of the moving shadow vinyls in my collection 

I don't produce, unlike most car drivers out there, I know I won't make good music.

At the moment I am considering purchasing the Native Instruments Traktor Z2 mixer/audio interface. I have a strong interest now in turntablism (as opposed to just mixing) and I want to see what I can do with drum n' bass. Most turntablists I've seen do not focus as such on specific genres, and if they do its mostly hip hop/funk type stuff.

I'm basically looking to do something like this in terms of sound, but with digital vinyl and drumnbass






This will be the closest I get to producing music


----------



## KLITE (Sep 1, 2014)

> best.


Look the the pinworm fiercing it up with the neurofunk. Dieselboys quite tits, one of the few neurofunk producers i like.






Im not the biggest neurofunk fan, whenver a tune drops i usually go get water or outside. Though sometimes its ok.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol found this looking for Marcus visionarys tune and found this clip of people going mad at dnb. I know both of the mcs spitting over this




I want some of that mandy lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## moving_shadow (Sep 2, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Lol found this looking for Marcus visionarys tune and found this clip of people going mad at dnb. I know both of the mcs spitting over this
> I want some of that mandy lol



have you not seen the Church videos? Those are hilarious.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 2, 2014)

> have you not seen the Church videos? Those are hilarious.


Ye man these were at baptazia. In my opinion this is the best one out of the 3, not only the guy looks like ic3, the sync is perfect and ive seen people go mental like that at raves before. Its just so epic.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch out for dub berzerka prolly next big thing outta germany


----------



## KLITE (Sep 4, 2014)

Careful with macky gee people


----------



## KLITE (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 4, 2014)

Skip to thiurd minute and tell me this tune doesnt need to be sampled and stylistically rearranged!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol at somepoint in this set the MC gives me a shout out for my weed.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 8, 2014)

Bass treatment people


----------



## KLITE (Sep 16, 2014)

Got this producer CAAAAAANED lol


----------



## KLITE (Sep 16, 2014)

DANGER!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## moving_shadow (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a new toy this week and connected it today, it feels like I'm a super hero or something. I will soon start posting clips, I just need to start downloading mp3s.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 20, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/operatednb/operate-manshark-vip-500


----------



## KLITE (Sep 20, 2014)

@movingshadow Sick yo! You post some sick mixes now. I mioght be able to get you the odd dub and unreleased tunes if youre playing out.
Im in the proces of setting up a wee production studio see if i cant make some filth. All myt friends use live9 or studio one, i cant decide lol. I


----------



## KLITE (Sep 20, 2014)

FUCK OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFF


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2014)

shit's going down, looks like everyone's missing the party.. 
hey racer, pass the bong mate... oh, no problem, here racer, hit this shit..


----------



## KLITE (Sep 21, 2014)

Racer racer nice to see you here!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 21, 2014)

@racerboy71 that last set is pretty sick! Im gonna be really honest with you, ive been to a lot of good artists this summer and some werent as good as the artists in the radio station ive been listening to these past few months, I reccomend you drop by anytime you can if you are into propper dj mixing kills, all on the jump up vibe though. There is one American dj though from Chicago, FINEPRINT.
Lock on at some point anyhow theres recorded shows cracking, good shows to look out for are dub berzerka, rcd concept blackley, g13 show rowney and propz, riss ross, ashacker plus a few other belgium fuckers and british, ye jammins sick too.
www.cre8dnb.com


----------



## KLITE (Sep 21, 2014)

First track entitled Robots of Brixton, next anthem np. I think hazard actually robbed jaylines sound on that from willow, at lieast that vibe.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 21, 2014)

@skunkd0c 

dont mind the video, top tune. you know artist? thought itd be right up your alley


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 21, 2014)

good tune mate






frequency - Altern 8 1992 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_On..._Mask_Hysteria


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 21, 2014)

this one bit more hardcore like the prodigy was at the same time


----------



## KLITE (Sep 22, 2014)

Theres a looooooot of top releases out in october


----------



## KLITE (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Theres a looooooot of top releases out in october


 that's what i'm talking about right there.. good shit..


----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)

@racerboy71 glad you like it man. Ive been a bit out of patience finding tunes cause all djs are playing are dubs and even like remixes of unreleased tunes. Songs actually become old before they are released, i dont get it lol. Its all about the jump up scene nowadays man, producers are going mental. All the tunes i want to share only djs have them and some of them wont even get a release date... Did you listen to that nu elementz tune? Absolute banger.


----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys have a listen to this set, outrageous mixing skill and track selection. If you dont feel like jumping a it at least 3 times during this set you officially suck donkey balls. If you hear barcelonadnb or morales being shouted out its me 

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/52892738

Soooooooooooooo fucking heeeeeeeeeeeeeeavy.if you dont believe just skip to like minute 7 oh my days the filth


----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 25, 2014)

@racerboy71 @skunkd0c @lahadaextranjera @moving_shadow 
New anthem imagine this melody dropping for just a minute and little higher bpm. Maybe im still a bit on the afterglow but its sooo sick. Dont be afraid to skank!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 25, 2014)

This guys a legend, hes made my favourite ever jungle tune... too bad it was never released


----------



## KLITE (Sep 25, 2014)

Doing Lahadas and the D0cs work...





Thata garagy bassline is fucking siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## moving_shadow (Sep 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @racerboy71 @skunkd0c @lahadaextranjera @moving_shadow
> New anthem imagine this melody dropping for just a minute and little higher bpm. Maybe im still a bit on the afterglow but its sooo sick. Dont be afraid to skank!


reminds me of an old talking loud track, could be drop bear or the flip side of that single


----------



## KLITE (Sep 26, 2014)

> reminds me of an old talking loud track, could be drop bear or the flip side of that single


Pic or didnt happen...


----------



## KLITE (Sep 26, 2014)

Reposted due to its sheer heaviness

Oh my days what a cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewn


----------



## KLITE (Sep 26, 2014)

Aw mate


----------



## moving_shadow (Sep 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Pic or didnt happen...


sorry full cycle


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)

@moving_shadow Big up man thats more like it! Yep i man sounds like a similar sample, i personally prefer hazards melody. And check voltages float ya boat such a chewn


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)

This guy man


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)

The Hizzleguy!!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)

This can cant handle his weed for shit but makes serious tunes


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)

@racerboy71 correct me if this is isnt your type of shit? fucking quality!


----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Sep 29, 2014)

@moving_shadow A tune for you


----------



## KLITE (Sep 29, 2014)

@skunkd0c Are you a ragga jungle lady? if youre not this tune should make you one


----------



## KLITE (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry abt mc tune is well heavy though


----------



## KLITE (Oct 1, 2014)

I dont know if its because english is not my first language but i very hardly can understand more tha a few words in tunes with jamaican singers, so today i looked up the lyrics for this tune and i still cant understand some of them lol same with you guys? @racerboy71 @lahadaextranjera @moving_shadow

I highly reccomend you listening to the tune and reading through the lyrics, from my interpretation, homosexuals are bad, you shouldnt kiss a girl after felatio, you also shouldnt bed with one during menstruation, weed is very good while cocaine bad, you shouldnt grass on your friends to the law and thats all i can figure from it lol theres funny lines all over like just lots of knowledge like.






_From yuh neva lie wid annada man inna bed…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And yuh neva sex a gal when she unda code red… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And yuh neva build yuh shoulda muscle wid yuh third leg…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
No gal neva kiss yuh mouth aft’ she done give yuh head… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)

Well inna bed whe man and woman shoulda hug and caress 
So fyah bun de people whe deh wid the same sex 
No matter how yuh horny and no matter how yuh des’ 
No gal nuh fee use yuh cackie as no “b/cotex” 
[Much less fi have yuh tun fi check yuh hand fi get a pix 
Dem only shoulda bupup when yuh afi tek a pis] 
An you no wan no gal fi come an kiss yuh pun yuh lips 
Afta she tongue dida deh below your hips 

No yuh neva sell your friend fi save yuhself from di feds…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And wha yuh buss nah full a rat it full a coppa and lead…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
[No boy neva mek ya skirf whe you rest yuh head…]
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And dem neva force yuh fi join no gang and pledge…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 

Well from yuh neva inform, mek no price pun yuh head, 
Yuh friend dem nah vex wid yuh and want yuh ded 
Yuh nah waste out yuh chance fi paint di town red, 
Cause when yuh buss it up, a fi mek Babylon fled 
Yuh have yuh owna mind and you nah quick fi follow Fred, 
Fi go wear a color kerchief and tie up yuh head 
Yuh guard fi yuh yard cause a deh so you wid dead 
And dem cyan’ run yuh from whe yuh born and bred 

You a born ganja man and yuh a no coke head… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
Yuh never buy a bag a sercy and take a long spread… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And yuh nuh smoke weed fi joke, a fi get all yuh med…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And uh respect rasta livety yuh nah dis no dread 
Tell dem salasie I know! 

Well from yuh neva put no cocaine inna yuh cigarette, 
Before, you woulda prefer smoke 10 pound ‘o ses 
And when yuh tek a baga weed yuh naffi second guess 
Whether if a bush tea or ganja leaf or something less 
You smoke it fi a purpose and u smoke it through yuh breast 
Fi penetrate and meditate and leviate the stress 
[] remedy fi year and it no have no contest 
mi wouldn’t mek yuh transgress or disrespect 

Yuh punanny hole nuh bigger than a basin keg… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And yuh nuh shape crooky like the alphabet letter “zed”… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
Dem nuh call yuh no pigeon, nor no chicken head… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And dee man yuh deh wit him nah beat yuh like egg…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 

Yuh no stay like some gal whe run dem own red 
Yuh naffi fo no taebo nor join jenny craig 
Di pikni at yuh yard yuh keep dem well fed 
Yuh neva go ova Dorothy and beg piece a bread 
Yuh man buy yuh close and you nuh give di man head 
And you no have [no white turnippy no] boyfriend 
And you no nyam no fowl pill fi fat like a hen 
Cause yuh inna beauty no man cyan condemn 

You a born ganja man and yuh a no coke head… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
Yuh never buy a bag a sercy and take a long spread… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And yuh nuh smoke weed fi joke, a fi get all yuh med…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And uh respect rasta livety yuh nah dis no dread 
Tell dem salasie I know!

From yuh neva lie wid annada man inna bed…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And yuh neva sex a gal when she unda code red… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
And yuh neva build yuh shoulda muscle wid yuh third leg…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)
No gal neva kiss yuh mouth aft’ she done give yuh head… 
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)

No yuh neva sell your friend fi save yuhself from di feds…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And wha yuh buss nah full a rat it full a coppa and lead…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
[No boy neva mek ya skirf whe you rest yuh head…]
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so) 
And dem neva force yuh fi join no gang and pledge…
(Tell dem mi seh Nuttin no go so)_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty much sums it up yes.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 1, 2014)

> Pretty much sums it up yes.


_Yuh never buy a bag a sercy and take a long spread…
_
Does this have anything to do with king size skins?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 1, 2014)

KLITE said:


> _Yuh never buy a bag a sercy and take a long spread…
> _
> Does this have anything to do with king size skins?


God knows. Doubt it. Is sercy Percy then? Lol.


----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 4, 2014)

my first recording using my new toy, its not dnb but I will get there soon enough!

https://soundcloud.com/goldie-saturnz/2014-10-04-10h48m58


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 6, 2014)

I finally managed to get a good set of heaphones and now I can start mixing.

Can anyone suggest an ad and malware free programme to convert wav to mp3?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2014)

some breaks..

https://peaceoff.bandcamp.com/album/the-black-dog-released


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/thrackh/something-to-listen-to-before


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

> my first recording using my new toy, its not dnb but I will get there soon enough!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/goldie-saturnz/2014-10-04-10h48m58


You need some practice man


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys suck at keeping the dnb flame alive!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes you @racerboy71


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

@moving_shadow heres a sick tune to drop pretty much whenever


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewn


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

Heavy load


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone remember the dj ss?


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

Yo racerboy you should try showcasing some amercan or canadian producers to the thread, could be cool.

The fineprint


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

WOOOOW






YOU GUYS CANTY HANDLE THE FILTH!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

turrurururu


----------



## KLITE (Oct 9, 2014)

A tiny bit of dubstep by one of the greatest in dubstep


----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 10, 2014)

I have some DJ SS releases.

Dude you should hook me up with some good quality mp3s. I'm sort of getting the hang of mixing on digital platforms, it feels weird from the pure analogue experience.

I'm still looking for a decent programe to convert wav to mp3 then I will upload some mixes but I'm sorely lacking mp3s and I only have a handful of dnb CDs.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 10, 2014)

@moving_shadow 

Nice man. I know what you mean, its different but you canbt fit 4 records in a minute and its hard to coordinate double drops in vinyl. Also no one releases vinyl anymore, and if they do it wont be a dubplate so no matter. ]
If you want good quality tunes man you better start buying some, theyre cheap nowadays a quid a tune. Also i find things happen so quickly right now, tunes are actually old before theyre even released, by that i mean sick tyuns are produced played as dubplates people love it but by the time its in the works to be released there are already a few other bangers killing it.
If you really wanna make a difference you need to produce. You can be a horrible dj but if you have just enough decent tunes youll make it just fine.

This guys the sickest dj i know, that doesnt matter much though cause hes still becoming a good producer.


----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 10, 2014)

I consider myself a music collector, not a producer, whats funny is that through most of my life people have been telling me to produce and I've responded with exactly what you alluded to, its easy to produce but not easy to make good music.

So the djing aspect is just a fun thing to do while I have the music, making music never appealed to me.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 11, 2014)

Ye i know what you mean mr shadow

more filth


----------



## KLITE (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice it up in the area


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

The first jungle/D&B track 1991


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)

just remembered this one


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Out to the @skunkd0c


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Suuuugar me...


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

not, i repeat, NOT for pussies.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

CHEEEEWNINGTON!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Fuck Id forgotten about mooncat!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Out to @lahadaextranjera


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Out to the @racerboy71 !!!!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes out to you mr @moving_shadow . who remembers the bad mice??


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

It smells like jungle in heeya!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Fucking MASTERS!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

(Trucks beeping)


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

I dont know what this world is coming to!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Banger!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

On a bit of a moving shadow spree hehe


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

OOOH MYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOD! @skunkd0c Matew id be etternally thankful if you helped us find these type of garagey jungle bangers.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

Leviticus!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

End of jungle spree with utter classic


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 17, 2014)

KLITE said:


> End of jungle spree with utter classic


not sure if this works where you are, radio D&B sounds pretty good in 320kbs

http://uk1-vn.mixstream.net/stream/632/listen.asx
http://www.defiantradio.co.uk/audio.php


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 17, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


----------



## KLITE (Oct 17, 2014)

> not sure if this works where you are, radio D&B sounds pretty good in 320kbs
> 
> http://uk1-vn.mixstream.net/stream/632/listen.asx
> http://www.defiantradio.co.uk/audio.php


Thanks m8

If you ever feel like watching amazing mixing skills and the freshest dubs of jump up this is the absolute best place ive found.

www.cre8dnb.com 
theres a chatroom too. Im barcelonadnb if yuou ever drop by im on there a lot.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 17, 2014)

First tune is a classic ^^


----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)

fresh jump up time people


----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)

Two beasts


----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)

CHEEEEWN


----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)

Wfffoah


----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 19, 2014)

Enough for you guys for now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


 racerboy approves this post.. damn, dark, just how i like them..


----------



## KLITE (Oct 23, 2014)

@raceboy71 dark enough?


----------



## KLITE (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 26, 2014)

@skunkd0c remember this shit?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 27, 2014)

Don't know them mate,^^

second one a radio station i hear the dude talking about Catford , i know that shithole pretty well 






what do you think when they constantly talk shit over the music, i think they call this m-sea-in in the DJ world, but i think most of the time they spoil the music and sound like cunts
although sometimes i guess its ok, problem is they don't know when to shut up


----------



## KLITE (Oct 30, 2014)

> what do you think when they constantly talk shit over the music, i think they call this m-sea-in in the DJ world, but i think most of the time they spoil the music and sound like cunts
> although sometimes i guess its ok, problem is they don't know when to shut up


Not heard the show but good djs that get sent dubplates or play their own tend to never let the song roll for much longer than 15 20 secs without a voice cut so people cant rip it.
I like when djs tell track name and the odd shout out but if it happens too frequently over the length of a show its just shit lol Same with crap mcs. There are very very few sets i can listen with an mc over it. |Tbh the only mcs i can trully say i like and are still around today are spyda and funsta. These fuckers been at it since pretty much the start and their still spitting at least once a week in local places down in london.
Tbh a good mc should just be like any other raver but with a mic, people dont understan half your rhymes anyways just have fun with the crowd.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been listening to this album for the past two weeks, I can't get enough of it.

I dunno why I never bothered giving it much more attention, probably because I only have a CD of it, but this is a truly brilliant album hands down as opposed to simply a brilliant dnb album like wormhole.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry about short clips theyre likely rips.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

Holyu fuck that vid is the most realistic mushroom visual replica ive ever fucking seen. jesus what a freebie that shit gave me


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

Chewn


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

Out to you good sir! @racerboy71


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

HEAVY!!!


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

FIRE


----------



## KLITE (Nov 5, 2014)

jump up spree over


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.mixcrate.com/ambidecktrix/drum-and-bass-72197

An old school mix I did of mid to late 90's d&b . Mixing could be tighter but big tunes !


----------



## KLITE (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 11, 2014)

@InstantBeef Man apart from the begginning kjey clash its actually very decent. serious classics in there too. Im beggining to become a jungle fiend. Theres a few producer still making pure jungle fire.


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 14, 2014)

Ch


KLITE said:


> @InstantBeef Man apart from the begginning kjey clash its actually very decent. serious classics in there too. Im beggining to become a jungle fiend. Theres a few producer still making pure jungle fire.


Cheers man , most of my mixs are on mini disc.. Showing my age lol. I find it hard to get into new stuff as it doesn't hold the nostalgia that the old tunes do. But sure there are some good ones . First piece of wax I brought was a jump up classic.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 14, 2014)

> into new stuff as it doesn't hold the nostalgia that the old tunes do.


Bro I know how you mean. Those warm jungle basslines are hard to come by. fuck even the old school stuff theres a very specific type of jungle i fucking die for and love above all other types of the genre. Mate fucking look into Cabin Fever, especially Voltage. GUY IS A BEAST! The BEST jungle sets ive heard and i dare say the best jungle, making actual jungle, post 99. Serum is sick too btw, sound guy as fuck too!






If you wanna listen to seriously good mixing and modern, i mean most tunes are unreleased dubs, lock onto cre8dnb.com . Best drum and bass radio station out there, very jump up focused though.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 14, 2014)

@InstantBeef Chewn!






Just went to see Benny Page last night, played a few bangers.


----------



## Hooded (Nov 18, 2014)

i don't listen to too much dnb when i do it's mostly liquid.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2014)

don't worry about klite, i'm gonna lite this thread up all by myself..


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 26, 2014)

24/7 old skool Jungle only stream http://www.furtureassassin.com


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)

Big up on the Marky set @racerboy71


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)

I wqatched marky this year scratch with the turntable all the other way around like fucked up


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)

When are we taking a few drugs and listening to jungle for 3 days straight people?


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)

> 24/7 old skool Jungle only stream http://www.furtureassassin.com


Not working m8


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Not working m8


Eh sorry http://www.futureassassin.com spelling.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2014)

> Eh sorry http://www.futureassassin.com spelling.


Pretty good sound quality, feel that clear bass,


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Pretty good sound quality, feel that clear bass,



I'm just messing with the stream atm (its mine ) I had that station running in the early 2000's at the hay day of shoutcast. Closed it down in 2004 and decided to restart it. Will take some time to set up for live shows. I'm kinda limited for radio software with no GUI on the servers running Linux. I guess will be going legal this time and its only $100 per year for a non commercial license.

.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)

cant believe that I missed this thread for so long. was a huge old school and ragga fan and now I enjoy neurofunk and liquid dnb. used to spin a lot of jump up from the 90's but I just cant get into much of the newer stuff.

big up this thread tho!


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

coppershot said:


> cant believe that I missed this thread for so long. was a huge old school and ragga fan and now I enjoy neurofunk and liquid dnb. used to spin a lot of jump up from the 90's but I just cant get into much of the newer stuff.
> 
> big up this thread tho!



That one's good. Not a fan of the 1998/9-2005 stuff was quite bland even some of the ragga jungle stuff was lacking. There's some pretty good stuff out these days but still too much sample/remixing/lyrics from the early years. Faxcool on YT has some pretty good mixes https://www.youtube.com/user/faXcooLHD


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

The first even Jungle CD I bought http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1077692/a/welcome+to+the+jungle.htm


----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)

CannaReview said:


> That one's good. Not a fan of the 1998/9-2005 stuff was quite bland even some of the ragga jungle stuff was lacking. There's some pretty good stuff out these days but still too much sample/remixing/lyrics from the early years. Faxcool on YT has some pretty good mixes https://www.youtube.com/user/faXcooLHD


 I agree. for me the best era was 94-96. so much good stuff and even some in 97 but 98-2001 was very bland.

thanks for the link checking now.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)

CannaReview said:


> The first even Jungle CD I bought http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1077692/a/welcome to the jungle.htm


still have most of those on 12's


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I agree. for me the best era was 94-96. so much good stuff and even some in 97 but 98-2001 was very bland.
> 
> thanks for the link checking now.


What's sad is that Jungle had its biggest years here (Vancouver area) in those bland years lol. I don't get out to clubs much but its still seems semi popular although I just want to knock out the kids wearing tight jeans/jean shorts, high tops and fluorescent shirts while dancing to Jungle/DNB That's just not right.


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 27, 2014)

coppershot said:


> still have most of those on 12's


I got most of my cd's. Have about 1200+ mp3's Jungle/Hardcore. After 2004 I stopped collecting when I killed my shoutast station.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)

I am also too old for the clubs, but I was able to party in Toronto when the parties were still held in warehouses. I partied from 93-2001 regularly and then pretty much stopped around 2006. still listen to a lot of it tho.

I have lost so many of my mp3s due to changing out new computers and not backing my stuff up.


----------



## Growan (Nov 27, 2014)

Dunno why I haven't been in here before!

Just recently stumbled across this...


----------



## coppershot (Nov 27, 2014)

that's what's up!


----------



## Growan (Nov 27, 2014)

Also....


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 28, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I am also too old for the clubs, but I was able to party in Toronto when the parties were still held in warehouses. I partied from 93-2001 regularly and then pretty much stopped around 2006. still listen to a lot of it tho.
> 
> I have lost so many of my mp3s due to changing out new computers and not backing my stuff up.


I still hit up clubs once in a while for certain nights here mostly for a psy tance night and some drumbass/jungle. I look way younger then my age so don't get the weird stares. My wife it much younger but she never liked night clubs and hated going to some of the Vancouver ones when we started dating 10 years ago lol.

I've been trying to find some raves here but they all bleh looking and not what I want to dance to. Been thinking of maybe running a few but never done it so still researching the idea.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2014)

Sheeet its popping off glad to see some fucking heads out here finafuckingly, I want everyone to take a 2 minute break and skank to this right about now


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2014)

> I've been trying to find some raves here but they all bleh looking and not what I want to dance to. Been thinking of maybe running a few but never done it so still researching the idea.


You need to get down to bristol and get dealers contact and call up every friday asking if anything is happening in the weekend. Round that end people still going pretty heavy on the jungle. Tbh the scene is mostly jump up now.


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2014)

@Growan out to you good sir!


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2014)

@coppershot Big jump up banger almost for 2 years now


----------



## KLITE (Nov 28, 2014)

My favourite jungle producers. I really wanna make jungle. fuck me what a tuuuuuuuune


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @Growan out to you good sir!


Big up Klite, Cheers for the shout!
I'm sure this has been posted already, but it never hurts to replay a top old tune...
Takes me back to when i used to drive the van for General Abuse Sound System and Punky Pete. Goooood times...


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 28, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/secret-operations/seba-paradox-future-now?in=secret-operations/sets/secops-021-seba-paradox


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 28, 2014)

Bong-Ra rata tatata


----------



## CannaReview (Nov 28, 2014)

Lame all the good quality ones are not on YT anymore. The above on is a remix and the og is better but had a mature warrning on YT so you have to log in


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Had a top night the other day thanks to dnb. Some bird approaches me and asks if she can be my girlfriend for the night, shit loads of bangers were played, i was feeling excpetionally energetic and i even had someone hug me as i piss in the toilet and tell me you are the skanking king. Good night man good night


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

@racerboy71 Some darkness for you


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Germany's finest


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2014)

aces klite..


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

fUUUCK!

tHE BESTR CHANNEL FOR UNRELEASED CLIPS IS OFF YOUTUBE! FUFCK


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Fucking hell mate tune of the page


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

This is what fierceness stinks like


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


 that's watt i'm talking about, the darker the better imo..


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Drop at 1:05 is tiiiiiiits


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Love this tune


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

@CannaReview @Growan 
Do you like jungle or drum and bass?


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

No set for me is perfect unless this and the latter tune get dropped


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes same producer 3 future classics


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

Dig these jungle oscillations guys


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

No its no mistake, purposefullly reposted due to extreme quality of its bassline


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

GLORIOUSLY NOTORIOUS


----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Nov 30, 2014)

End with a nice chorus


----------



## Growan (Nov 30, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @CannaReview @Growan
> Do you like jungle or drum and bass?


Both really, probly dnb more so? It all depends on the tune and the state of mind at the time.

I REALLY like breakcore, but that's a different story altogether!


----------



## CannaReview (Dec 1, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @CannaReview @Growan
> Do you like jungle or drum and bass?



That depends who you ask which came first the Jungle or the Drum and Bass  I always called it Jungle and lots of the early hardcore track say Jungle BUT there's lots of early tracks the mention drum and bass long before the Its Jungle and its Drum and Bass camps sprung up.

To me Drum and Bass was more flowing/melodic/finely structured tracks while Jungle is more raw and high on weed gangsta


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

That do you like jungle tune is sick though. hes got a few with siiiick switches


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

out to the @skunkd0c cause shes been slacking off big time


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

Niiice man


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

Go to 6:00, such a chewn


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

This channels pretty on it like


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

what an intro!!!


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

Everyman do his thiiiiiiiiiing....


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

Holy fuck! theyve remastered this!!!


----------



## CannaReview (Dec 1, 2014)

KLITE said:


> This channels pretty on it like


This one is more my style also the Dom and Roland one is good, that one came out at peak of Jungle/DNB here in the Vancouver BC area.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

I like hospiutals stuff, its liquid with substance


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2014)

Seen him live, mixes well too


----------



## CannaReview (Dec 1, 2014)

This is the track that gave the kick to the head with WTF is this shit? OMGF Jungle where have you been all my life. Saw this on Much Music (when they still an all music station) in 1995. 

Managed to get a dj at a top 40 night club to play this, LOL cleared the floor but I had a good time drinking my beer and bopping my head. Although electronic music was played at clubs and there were quit a few raves here, jungle didn't make a proper scene here till about 1998-99.


----------



## CannaReview (Dec 1, 2014)

One of my faves and an in real life car speaker killer. Lol I got it from this cd set and still have it after all these years.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 2, 2014)

> This is the track that gave the kick to the head with WTF is this shit? OMGF Jungle where have you been all my life. Saw this on Much Music (when they still an all music station) in 1995.
> 
> Managed to get a dj at a top 40 night club to play this, LOL cleared the floor but I had a good time drinking my beer and bopping my head. Although electronic music was played at clubs and there were quit a few raves here, jungle didn't make a proper scene here till about 1998-99.


Somewhere in this threaqd ive put a wee interview of uk apache, the guy originallyu recorded that over some other track, and i think a couple of other things on that classic. I heard shy made his first million off that track that year...


----------



## CannaReview (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright I've done some more work on the stream/website http://futureassassin.com Switched to using Steamcast instead of Icecast. Will take me a few week but just learning to figure out live streaming and switching from auto play to live dj. The station will be all Old Skool and Ragga Jungle.

You can see the sites history here  https://web.archive.org/web/20010901000000*/http://futureassassin.com Im just going through some old harddrive to dig out the site and upload it so the archive can display the missing images.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 5, 2014)

> Alright I've done some more work on the stream/website http://futureassassin.com Switched to using Steamcast instead of Icecast. Will take me a few week but just learning to figure out live streaming and switching from auto play to live dj. The station will be all Old Skool and Ragga Jungle.
> 
> You can see the sites history here https://web.archive.org/web/20010901000000*/http://futureassassin.com Im just going through some old harddrive to dig out the site and upload it so the archive can display the missing images.


Big up yourself man. i shall be popping in when possible. 
Im a big fan of the current jungle nowadays producers are making. This week im big into serum. Its all about the good jungle bassline.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 6, 2014)

Shame the sound quality is so shit


----------



## KLITE (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my god theyve put up the video of this festival i went to in belgium. You can watch the KLITE himself rave to the one and only Macky Gee on the left hand side of bottom right screen in a green tank top from 2:52:20 onwards. I remember i went closer to the dj cause i wanted to say hi before the set ended and such lol, thats prolly on vid too. Good fucking quality sets too if youre into jump up. Pretty sure @racerboy71 gonna get a kick outta this one.


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)

you remember this one ? 
orignal version is better but the quality of the copy on youtube is terrible


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)

this one from 91-92


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

@racerboy71 big up on the head rush!!!


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

Jump up time dickheads


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

I looove macky gee


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

This kid man


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

Dj limited has made one of my favourite bangers this year


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy live was fuiuuuuucking sick


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

MAAAAAAAJI


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

Lets keep it short and sweet


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

@skunkd0c fucking awesdome conjtributions man. This is the jungle i like to spend 18 hours burning buds, especially the studio 2 chewn


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you bvelieve i saw zinc live this summer? Still homicifies it.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

> you remember this one ?
> orignal version is better but the quality of the copy on youtube is terrible


Lol dont you be dissing the bladerunner lol
Yes man this tune is in quite a few sets i listen to. Fucking tune. The more time passes the more i like this basslines jungle oscillations.
Please please look into cabin fever VOLTAGE, or just voltage i think hes not with them anymore. Serious old school feel but just recent. like if jungle was recreated today. Him and Serum are undoubtedly my 2 favourite jungle artists atm.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 12, 2014)

@skunkd0c @racerboy71 you guys are the most loyal participants of this thread and you know ive never asked you this but fucking hell. bnang this on boost them speakers up and rave about for just a minute man. Fucking cheeeeeeeeeeeeeewn


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 12, 2014)

sorry klite, no raving for me till i get over this broken tibia.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm supposed to play these videos at the same time, right? Like turntables?
#742 & #741 mix interestingly with ~7-sec lag on #741. Then I let #742 outro mix into #745 

I _am_ 

EDIT:
HOLY SWEET BABY BACK RIB JESUS! 
This page is fun for the whole family!


----------



## KLITE (Dec 13, 2014)

> sorry klite, no raving for me till i get over this broken tibia.


Fuck man, hope you get better.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 13, 2014)

> I'm supposed to play these videos at the same time, right? Like turntables?
> #742 & #741 mix interestingly with ~7-sec lag on #741. Then I let #742 outro mix into #745
> 
> I _am_
> ...


Ye man most jump up tunes will be similar bpm or 10 off or so, so ye when youre lucky and beats match when you press play and if melodies' keys dont sync it should sound pretty tits!


----------



## KLITE (Dec 13, 2014)

@racerboy71 Some grime for you! This tune propper takes me back to my punting days.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 14, 2014)

Does this track count? I'm not too good at classification...
The original version was my "guide" through many a "voyage", if you know what I mean 
But this one has some _beef_ behind it. Can you guys find something in your minds that mixes with it?


----------



## KLITE (Dec 14, 2014)

> Does this track count? I'm not too good at classification...
> The original version was my "guide" through many a "voyage", if you know what I mean
> But this one has some _beef_ behind it. Can you guys find something in your minds that mixes with it?


Werll it is kinda the amen break pattern at an ambient bpm almost. Kind of hip hop, defo not drum and bass.
You might be into liquid, check this out






This guy has a liquid label and its a nice set too


----------



## KLITE (Dec 15, 2014)

Out to you @skunkd0c


----------



## KLITE (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol the japarazzis got it too man


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh my god guys! A fucking lorrie just passed by my house and as it changed to second gear it made my fucking sofa SHAKE, I wish id sampled it, not loud bassy. Itd send people mental well placed in a chewn...


----------



## KLITE (Dec 18, 2014)

PAELLA! FUUUUUUUUCK OOOOOOOOOOOOFF!
@lahadaextranjera @skunkd0c @racerboy71 






If you havent heard this tune before and dont crack it on twice you are not, I REPEAT! NOT!!!!!, a bass head.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2014)

DAMN, that set is hot..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2014)

a lil slow to get going, but not a bad tune imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 22, 2014)

chewn


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

damn, really digging the trippy ass wobble in this tune..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

party of one to the drum and bass thread, party of one to the d n b thread..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuk getting old , ive read this entire thread & haven't got a clue wtf you guys are talking about , or heard any of this music .

I guess its back to PBS with Lawrence Welk & the bubble machine i go .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

panhead said:


> Fuk getting old , ive read this entire thread & haven't got a clue wtf you guys are talking about , or heard any of this music .
> 
> I guess its back to PBS with Lawrence Welk & the bubble machine i go .


 lol, but you like rollins, you get a pass panhead.. 
drum and bass, is a sub categroy of edm, or electric dance music, and really came into it's own in say the mid 90's in the us, when the rave scene was really taking off..
you're from detroit aren't you pan? raves and edm in the us really started in detroit in the late 80's with house music, and acid house, so on and so on.. you were probably just a bit too old at the time and sadly missed the entire thing.. i happened to be at the perfect age in the early 90's to experience raves in their heyday..


----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2015)

No wonder i never got turned on to the scene , i missed a good chunk of the 80's , the only scene i was part of in the 80's was pressing license plates & avoiding hard dicks in the showers .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 7, 2015)

panhead said:


> No wonder i never got turned on to the scene , i missed a good chunk of the 80's , the only scene i was part of in the 80's was pressing license plates & avoiding hard dicks in the showers .


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## caverage (Jan 14, 2015)

here's a classic mid-late 90s track


----------



## KLITE (Jan 14, 2015)

@racerboy71 This is your track mate!


----------



## caverage (Jan 14, 2015)

Heres one of my older dnb tracks.. I just uploaded as a private with a download if yall interested 

https://soundcloud.com/caverage/hey-its-the-devil/s-72Xp9


----------



## KLITE (Jan 15, 2015)

@skund0c OH MY GOOOOOD!!!!! that fucking bassline is what i need all day!!!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 15, 2015)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuulll uuuuuuuuuuuup! 






lol


----------



## KLITE (Jan 15, 2015)

Caution! Heavy bass!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 15, 2015)

Not bad @caverage, nice and dark. You should keep producing man.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 15, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Puuuuuuuuuuuuuulll uuuuuuuuuuuup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The beginning of that made me go get Shpongled.


----------



## caverage (Jan 15, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Not bad @caverage, nice and dark. You should keep producing man.


Thanks Homie ! yah man I need to get back into the grind.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 15, 2015)

caverage said:


> Heres one of my older dnb tracks.. I just uploaded as a private with a download if yall interested
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/caverage/hey-its-the-devil/s-72Xp9


Checked it out, I think it shows promise, but the syncopation hurts my OCD.


----------



## KLITE (Jan 15, 2015)

Lock on saturday afternoons to cre8dnb.com Theres an american guy whos a pretty good dj on there Fineprint he goes by, has releases too, some pretty dope like this one:











Shit!! Qualiuty big up the fineprint, remember catch him saturday afternoons on cre8dnb.com. Im barcelonadnb in the chatroom if you wanna reek havoc.


----------



## caverage (Jan 15, 2015)

Saulamus said:


> Checked it out, I think it shows promise, but the syncopation hurts my OCD.


Yeah I feel you on that. No excuses or nothign but thats the a semi old dnb song that wasnt 100 percent complete. Got a crytpowall virus a few months ago that took 2 harddrives with it so i never fully finished it.

Heres another Techy Classic that strikes the nostalgia for me


----------



## KLITE (Jan 16, 2015)

What kind of weed are you smoking!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol original not out but vip already exists, better than original too!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

You people are about to get a wave of sick tunes get ready!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Enemiiiiiiies


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Halfstep beats!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Epic!!!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

@skund0c Out to you mate


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWN


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Last banger from spree from mampi! Shit is that a couple of pages filled with almost 70% pure gold?


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

ill fit in a cheeky set by one of my favourite jungle djs


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

oh my gooooooooooooood this bassline. @racerboy71 @skunkd0c am i wrong??????


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

General levy pon the m i c!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Beaaaauty I wanna roll to this tune


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Fresh jump up time


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice remix






original


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

Siiiick


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

cheeewn


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

hedex is so sick


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)

some impressive art on the vids too..


----------



## KLITE (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

I want eeeeeeeeeeeeeverybody in the thread to listen keeeeenleeeee!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

Dancefloor filler


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

and it gets no iller!

Bam a set by my favourite mc and my favourite dj of all time!!!
Fuck off all you guys seriously!






Ive actually kicked it with these two guys! Like for me having met these two and sharing weed with them was like meeting a big star i felt poretty star struck. Met them in different countries too! Theyre hopefully coming to a bbq at my gaff this year during a big festival near here. This mc is one of the few i can actually listen to when not raving around. Musical selection is high in quality too! a lot of dubs getting smashed!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

Jahoooooovia


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## caverage (Jan 21, 2015)

this fools dope as hell https://soundcloud.com/neurodeep_community/freeway-baraka


----------



## KLITE (Feb 7, 2015)

If you do not like thois tune you officially suck:


----------



## KLITE (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## moving_shadow (Feb 18, 2015)

a quick mix of some classics, I basically did this mix simply because the first two tracks are probably the best two tracks to mix into each other... ever!

https://soundcloud.com/goldie-saturnz/2015-02-10-15h03m54-01h35m11


----------



## KLITE (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Feb 25, 2015)

Shit this is off a matyes old radio show!


----------



## KLITE (Feb 25, 2015)

try not dancing to this


----------



## KLITE (Feb 25, 2015)

A mates baaaaaaanger


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)

@Pinworm with his Neuro! You should like this album


----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)

@Pinworm do you like this subgenre or you you straight neurohead?






I know this producer persoinally hes a tiny wee kid who cant handle his dabs but knows how to make tunes!!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)

KLITE said:


> @Pinworm with his Neuro! You should like this album


I actually really like this. Like way more than the tracks I posted. I am a drum and bass virgin. But, I actually really like that jungle-ish beat. That tweaky, fast shit. I really got into it around 5 mins in.



KLITE said:


> @Pinworm do you like this subgenre or you you straight neurohead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this too, but not as much as the first one.. So it's considered Neuro, then?


----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)

> I like this too, but not as much as the first one.. So it's considered Neuro, then?


Ye man youre a neurofunk head. The subgenre was created back in like 2004ish a more technoey dnb. The genre is growing recently ive heard of neuro only events happening recently, i kn ow theres a few pretty good russian producers so i think there must be a scene over there. Im not too big into it but i admire a good tune. look at labls like ammunition and virus(if its still going). Off the top of my head phace C4C calyx mindscape and misanthrop are sick apart from the big names like gridlok noisia black sun empire or spor for instance. A few russian fellas i can remember are Receptor Enei Engage Bes Kubrak Implex Paperclip and im sure theres a few really good small producers over there man i just cant type cirulic lol.
Some make liquid too and its hard sometimes to find good straight up neurosets. Propper underground though its impossible to try and go mainstream in such an obscure subgenre so people in that scene are in it for the jersey..Anyhow youve got enough to have a look into the genre all those artists ogether will have a good few days worth of music to listen to.
Heres a nice set


----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)

I WANT YOU TO GET MAD!


----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2015)

Pow
motherfucker POW


----------



## KLITE (Mar 3, 2015)

@skunkd0c @racerboy71 where you at people? some diverse tunes to remind you of the flavours


----------



## KLITE (Mar 3, 2015)

fuck that last tune is heavy fucking duty


----------



## KLITE (Mar 3, 2015)

these guys a re sick.. watch this ridiculously high i promise you a beautiful experience


----------



## KLITE (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (Mar 4, 2015)

ive fallen in love with these guys


----------



## probiotic (Mar 10, 2015)

Loving Om Unit right now. Not always your conventional D&B, Still Metalheads, Bringing the heat


----------



## KLITE (Mar 10, 2015)

This song is so good im gonna make a whole thread about it






Ive cried listening to that tune few times.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 12, 2015)

Get educated people! @skunkd0c @racerboy71


----------



## KLITE (Mar 12, 2015)

FUCK OFF


----------



## caverage (Mar 15, 2015)

uploaded another dnb track. this ones from about a year an a half ago , but I reworked the last few nights https://soundcloud.com/caverage/anx


----------



## KLITE (Mar 30, 2015)

Some agitations for you fellas not been posting much so believe when i say pure fire!@skunkd0c @racerboy71


----------



## KLITE (Apr 2, 2015)

for the @skunkd0c


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## caverage (Apr 9, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/caverage/alone Heres another dnb track of mine. this ones from 2011


----------



## KLITE (Apr 10, 2015)

A special one for you fellas @racerboy71 @skunkd0c


----------



## KLITE (Apr 10, 2015)

"For you love the high grade herb and it calm down your nerve"


----------



## KLITE (Apr 24, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## KLITE (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh my god the quality!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

@KLITE where can I find some more like this?


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)

Summer is coming and the anthem will be needed.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (May 17, 2015)




----------



## KLITE (May 18, 2015)

The @skunkd0c gracing us with his oscillations!
@Pinworm if you wanna find liquid gems you gotta get on beatport and spend hours looking for the kind of labels have the sound you like. Etherwoods signed on Hospital records and so are some of the best liquid producers. Figment Records, V recordings, Diskool records, Shogun Audio, renegade recordings had some massive shit back in the day, signature records, creative source. Heres a sick tune






Another






Spend this weekend doing mandy twatting oil and listening to filth.


----------



## KLITE (May 18, 2015)

@skunkd0c do you know a jungle tune where a guy goes on about like: WE WILL DESTROY THE CITY OF LONDON


----------



## KLITE (May 18, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## KLITE (May 18, 2015)

Im so badass its not even funny like, bragging intended. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2015)

i must've watched this about 29 x's straight now.


----------



## caverage (Jun 1, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/caverage/apathy
New Jungle Tune of mine


----------



## KLITE (Jun 9, 2015)

A different vibe


----------



## KLITE (Jun 9, 2015)

Continuing


----------



## KLITE (Jun 9, 2015)

A stencher


----------



## KLITE (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2015)

KLITE said:


>


 you do any graffiti klite?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2015)

KLITE said:


>


 don't really like the female vocal track in this, but that bass line is sick.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 13, 2015)

@racerboy71

Ye man that clumsy unsure trombone flatulence. Check out the VIP remix of the tune. and make sure you give this set a listen the guys canadian but he knows his vaeebs!






Nah man my skills not that massive.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## CannaReview (Feb 2, 2016)

Well my internet radio didn't last too long as I got a bit busy its back now plying old skool Jungle. Auto DJ atm till I get around collecting some dj's to do shows. You can listen at http://www.blunt.audio (use to be at futureassassin.com) or http://play.blunt.audio:8000


----------



## budulyk (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## dynospec (Oct 24, 2016)

wow this thread is still alive! Bigups!

Ive been into lower tempo ranges lately, but Im still true to the bass, check out my soundcloud if youre searching for some new funky shit! Ive gotten into producing some music, albeit not dnb

https://soundcloud.com/dynospec


----------



## budulyk (Oct 24, 2016)

dynospec said:


> wow this thread is still alive! Bigups!
> 
> Ive been into lower tempo ranges lately, but Im still true to the bass, check out my soundcloud if youre searching for some new funky shit! Ive gotten into producing some music, albeit not dnb
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dynospec


ive just hit follow bro bigups from the uk just done my first ever 4 deck dnb mix myself not amazing but overall not bad i usually do uk hardcore stuff love a high bpm \o/


----------



## dynospec (Oct 25, 2016)

sick man thats dope! I would love to add on 2 more decks to my setup haha! My lovely gf got me cdj1000s for christmas and I sold my vinyl tables, but now I wanna get some again so I can scratch. scratching is so weird on cdjs


----------



## budulyk (Oct 26, 2016)

something i never managed to master was the scratch always felt inadequate because of it pmsl it took me a while to learn to beatmatch god those tecnics were like wrestling a gorrila at first ive had most the decks 100s i never owned done the 350s 750s r1, rx now ive just got myself a little pioneer ergo k does 4 decks and keeps my brain occupied between growing and researching. p.s ya girlfriends deffo a keeper buying u them mine let me use her name for finance i had to pay it lol


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

fellow DnB head here. I did Internet radio for around 10 years with some appearances on FM stations. I produce Drum & Bass and most other genres within EDM. Ive had a few popular releases with my last hitting #3 in the top 100 downloads on beatport. Unfortunately i wont be disclosing my name so it will all remain a bit of a mystery. But yeah i still produce and im currently working with a male vocalist from Sweden on a remix project. Any other producers on here? i havent read through all the pages.


----------



## dynospec (Nov 28, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> fellow DnB head here. I did Internet radio for around 10 years with some appearances on FM stations. I produce Drum & Bass and most other genres within EDM. Ive had a few popular releases with my last hitting #3 in the top 100 downloads on beatport. Unfortunately i wont be disclosing my name so it will all remain a bit of a mystery. But yeah i still produce and im currently working with a male vocalist from Sweden on a remix project. Any other producers on here? i havent read through all the pages.



I produce aswell, nowhere near your level, but Im pretty new to it . More into producing funky/glitch/trapy kinda stuff. Actually working on a drumstep kinda bit that im pretty into so far right now


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 28, 2016)

thats cool. we all start somewhere. I did some trap for a youtuber that does grand theft auto videos. and dubstep. I like to dabble in any genre. If you have any questions just shoot me a message on here


----------



## fibba (Dec 2, 2016)

anyone listen to kruder and dorfmeister?


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

My brother does some neurofunk DnB mixes. This is his second production. Thank you.
https://soundcloud.com/dawidek_cze/neurology-5-dj-contest-dj-l4the


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 3, 2017)

gonna get into this thread. listening to this now.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 3, 2017)

Liquid Drum and Bass Mix #60


----------



## redivider (Mar 6, 2017)

Aeph - aeon...7 years old still a banger.... i think this trackmwas unreleased....


----------



## tstick (Mar 23, 2017)

Not to step on anyone's toes or anything...but if this hasn't been posted on this thread yet, then the thread just ain't complete! THIS is real D & B:


----------



## tstick (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

tstick said:


> Not to step on anyone's toes or anything...but if this hasn't been posted on this thread yet, then the thread just ain't complete! THIS is real D & B:





tstick said:


>


that is authentic 90's d n b and good stuff many gratzi


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 25, 2017)

this at about 1;35





with this then just this after a min or so


----------



## Son of a collier (Mar 25, 2017)

dynospec said:


> Any dnb heads out there? Heres some fantastic mixes, give em a listen if youre into bassy music
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/andyc_ram/andy-c-live-at-ultra-festival
> https://soundcloud.com/camokrooked/c-k-live-set-2012-free
> https://soundcloud.com/evolintent/sets/mixsets


https://soundcloud.com/backswing-society/hey-now-london-grammar?in=backswing-society/sets/dark-edm 
i made this


----------



## tstick (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## trippnface (May 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## tstick (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## CannaReview (Sep 21, 2017)

Just testing streaming an Icecast stream through YouTube live


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## CannaReview (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok here's a direct link to the live session which should stay the same as it using my chan id instead of a id that changes when the stream stops. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/live_stream?channel=UCrqTlE4vcput8h8onMLPp2Q


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 29, 2017)

I am a Bassist and I love listening to bass music. My favorite band is Red Hot chili peppers. Flea rocks


----------



## trippnface (Oct 3, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


I seen ak1200 spin a set with Gridlok in LA; it was wicked


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

trippnface said:


> I seen ak1200 spin a set with Gridlok in LA; it was wicked


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## trippnface (Oct 3, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>







fianlly found my online stoner dnb buddy !!!!!


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

lol you beat me to it


----------



## trippnface (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## trippnface (Oct 3, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


 yesss; fuckin CLASSIC tune dood

right here


----------



## trippnface (Oct 3, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


whar state you in yo


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

trippnface said:


> whar state you in yo


I'm on the East coast.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## trippnface (Oct 4, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


Spor needs to produce more dnb again; cant stand it when they shift genres. 

like Ewun is now kill the noise.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

trippnface said:


> Spor needs to produce more dnb again; cant stand it when they shift genres.
> 
> like Ewun is now kill the noise.


Sampled the ol Notorious BIG...nice


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

dnB and dubstep was cool, 

When I was fresh out of high school going to raves poppin E


I like real music now


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> dnB and dubstep was cool,
> 
> When I was fresh out of high school going to raves poppin E
> 
> ...


Ha. It's still cool. So is poppin E if you can find good rolls. I like almost all music. Just depends on each track individually. I listen to damn near everything. And produce my own tracks as well. It's my favorite thing to do when I smoke. You might wanna check the Music Forum I've pretty much taken it over. My vast knowledge of music and Library is matched by none.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Ha. It's still cool. So is poppin E if you can find good rolls. I like almost all music. Just depends on each track individually. I listen to damn near everything. And produce my own tracks as well. It's my favorite thing to do when I smoke. You might wanna check the Music Forum I've pretty much taken it over. My vast knowledge of music and Library is matched by none.


I feel yea, I haven’t been up to date with the whole electronic music scene, I stlll listen to older djs , Eric Prydz has to be one of my all time fav


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Well I been doing this internet and music thing back when Napster was still around so it's kind of an addiction b/c I love music more than most.


----------



## trippnface (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> dnB and dubstep was cool,
> 
> When I was fresh out of high school going to raves poppin E
> 
> ...



lol ; you should see me at a happy hardcore rave


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

There really isn't too much good drum and bass around kind of a lost genre now a days. I tend to gravitate towards the older DnB tracks. It's pretty much evolved into the dubstep and other subgenre's


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

trippnface said:


> lol ; you should see me at a happy hardcore rave


Yes, Rave's are the shit. I never been much for the happy trance though. I'm more into the dark.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Tracks like this make it well worth listening to electronic music....


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

Drop your pebble in the mainstream and start a ripple....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I like real music now


get bent


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> get bent


Aw get a life


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Aw get a life


i'm not trying to flame. it is my natural response when having a good conversation about something and someone comes and puts it down.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i'm not trying to flame. it is my natural response when having a good conversation about something and someone comes and puts it down.


At least you like liquid dnB i’ll Give ya that. Can’t stand dub step


----------



## trippnface (Oct 5, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> There really isn't too much good drum and bass around kind of a lost genre now a days. I tend to gravitate towards the older DnB tracks. It's pretty much evolved into the dubstep and other subgenre's


it def morphed; check out this label eat brain. 

lots of talented guys that bring some seriously dark vibes. 

hopefully catching this guy at the end of the month


----------



## trippnface (Oct 5, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Tracks like this make it well worth listening to electronic music....


what you think about this? 

dark psytrance is getting really big


----------



## trippnface (Oct 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


>



I miss netsky so much!


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

trippnface said:


> it def morphed; check out this label eat brain.
> 
> lots of talented guys that bring some seriously dark vibes.
> 
> hopefully catching this guy at the end of the month


I'm like 2 mins In...This dude is nice...that crowd is jumpin...I could only imagine being there on a bean....smh...fml...lol


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

trippnface said:


> what you think about this?
> 
> dark psytrance is getting really big


Yes dude. I love the psy basslines they are always pumping


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

Good intro into that one also.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

trippnface said:


> what you think about this?
> 
> dark psytrance is getting really big


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 5, 2017)

trippnface said:


> what you think about this?
> 
> dark psytrance is getting really big


i like these parties


----------



## Karah (Oct 6, 2017)

It's not dnb buuuuuut I just got these in the mail yesterday. I'm exciteddddd.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 6, 2017)

yup never heard of them....


----------



## Karah (Oct 6, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> yup never heard of them....


Funky, jazz, electronic. Super funky.


----------



## trippnface (Oct 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i like these parties


hell yea!

i was gunna hit the freakshow party but am going up to sf for some dnb instead!

psytribe does work; i went to the last spring frequency and had such a blast


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 15, 2017)

Karah said:


> Funky, jazz, electronic. Super funky.





Illuminati85 said:


> yup never heard of them....


----------



## Karah (Oct 15, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Y'all motherfuckers need jesus!


----------



## KLITE (Dec 21, 2017)

FOR MAN LIKE @racerboy71 


























5 of the best tunes you heard all year??


----------



## KLITE (Dec 29, 2017)

You cunt wipes aint shit...





















so keep quiet, shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Illuminati85 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

anyone posted this?


----------

